# Che stronzi



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

*Cassiera ruba 1,30 euro, licenziata*

*Lavorava per supermercato in Germania*



Un tribunale di Berlino ha confermato il licenziamento di una cassiera tedesca che, l'anno scorso, aveva rubato due buoni acquisto per 1,30 euro. La donna, Barbara E., da 31 anni dipendente della catena di supermercati Kaiser's, era stata raggiunta dal provvedimento immediato per avere raccolto dal bancone i buoni (da 48 e 82 centesimi) che un cliente aveva ricevuto in cambio di vuoti di bottiglia e aveva dimenticato nel punto vendita.


I giudici non si sono fatti impietosire né dal'esiguità della somma sottratta, né dal fatto che la donna fosse occupata dal supermercato da 31 anni e neppure che la cassiera sia madre di tre figli.

Il tribunale del lavoro di Berlino-Brandeburgo ha così confermato il licenziamento sottolineando che, con il furto si è creata "una perdita di fiducia irreparabile" tra la dipendente e il datore di lavoro.

se è vero è davvero vergognoso.
scalaglieli dallo stipendio...ma dopo 31 anni è proprio vergognoso


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

bastardi


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Son tedeschi... nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *Cassiera ruba 1,30 euro, licenziata*
> 
> *Lavorava per supermercato in Germania*
> 
> ...


 
spero che nessuno si accorga di quel post-it che ho portato via con su la lista della spesa, assieme alla matita, che non ho mai riportato


----------



## Old sperella (25 Febbraio 2009)

cavolo ! una Giustizia che abbia mezze misure no eh !?!


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> spero che nessuno si accorga di quel post-it che ho portato via con su la lista della spesa, assieme alla matita, che non ho mai riportato


mi ricordo che quando sono andata nell'ufficio di un mio parente per fare un lavoretto ho inchiappettato 5 fogli di francobolli.
mi hanno beccata subito e sopratutto non sono riuscita  a rivenderli


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

x me e' giusto
nessun risvolto penale x carita' x cosi poco
ma oggi sono 1,30 euri
domani 10
dopodomani 20
e cosi via
in germania non e' come da noi


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> x me e' giusto
> nessun risvolto penale x carita' x cosi poco
> ma oggi sono 1,30 euri
> domani 10
> ...


 
ma dai ale...erano due buoni acquisto da 1,30 euro
licenzi così una persona che lavora per te da 21 anni?


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma dai ale...erano due buoni acquisto da 1,30 euro
> licenzi così una persona che lavora per te da 21 anni?


 xche allora non li ha chiesti invece di rubarli?


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> xche allora non li ha chiesti invece di rubarli?


lei ha fatto una cagata, ma tu licenzi una persona che lavora per te da 21 anni in questo momento di crisi per 1,30 euro?


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Febbraio 2009)

da noi invece obbligano al reintegro


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> lei ha fatto una cagata, ma tu licenzi una persona che lavora per te da 21 anni in questo momento di crisi per 1,30 euro?


rubare va contro i principi morali, chi ruba è un ladro, non importa la cifra, non è scusabile.

come uno che tradisce, non importa se poco o tanto, se lo fa è da condannare !

le mogli licenziano i mariti che tradiscono 
i datori di lavoro licenziano le commesse che rubano.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2009)

tedeschi nel bene e nel male...ha detto bene MM.

certo pero'..tacci loro...


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> rubare va contro i principi morali, chi ruba è un ladro, non importa la cifra, non è scusabile.
> 
> come uno che tradisce, non importa se poco o tanto, se lo fa è da condannare !
> 
> ...


non avete mai rubato niente voi??
poi oscar..detto da te che chi tradisce è da condannare fa  proprio ridere...


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *Marito tromba in giro per necessità fisiologich e la moglie chiede il divorzio*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si, dopo 31 anni di matrimonio, è vergognoso non accettare qualche sacppatella !


----------



## Old oscar (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non avete mai rubato niente voi??
> poi oscar..detto da te che chi tradisce è da condannare fa proprio ridere...


infatti....rido

si parla tanto di moralità ma la si usa a proprio comodo.


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> infatti....rido
> 
> si parla tanto di moralità ma la si usa a proprio comodo.


Ecco, questa volta mi tocca quotarti, ben detto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non avete mai rubato niente voi??
> poi oscar..detto da te che chi tradisce è da condannare fa proprio ridere...


_tecnicamente_ secondo me non li ha neanche rubati. il cliente li ha dimenticati e lei li ha presi. se non li avesse presi lei sarebbero tornati al supermercato, in quel caso sarebbe stato questo, il ladro?


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ecco, questa volta mi tocca quotarti, ben detto.


col culo degli altri son tutti finocchi


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> col culo degli altri son tutti finocchi


Affatto, chi ruba commette un reato ed e' giusto che venga condannato ... dove sta l'errore?


----------



## Old nina23 (25 Febbraio 2009)

....mamma mia...certo che a qst mondo solo il bianco o il nero.....che vergogna.....dopo 21 anni che lavora per te....cazzo...poi neanche a dire il primo manager di un azienda plurimiliardaria....questa é una poverett che f un lavoro normalissimo che le srve esclusivamente per campare....dove cazzo lo ritrova un lavoro????.....é vero che in italia le regole esistono solo per riempire fogli e cartelli...peró qui si sfiora l'inumano......


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Affatto, chi ruba commette un reato ed e' giusto che venga condannato ... dove sta l'errore?


ah come è facile fare i rigorosi quando non ci manca niente eh?


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

nina23 ha detto:


> ....mamma mia...certo che a qst mondo solo il bianco o il nero.....che vergogna.....dopo 21 anni che lavora per te....cazzo...poi neanche a dire il primo manager di un azienda plurimiliardaria....questa é una poverett che f un lavoro normalissimo che le srve esclusivamente per campare....dove cazzo lo ritrova un lavoro????.....é vero che in italia le regole esistono solo per riempire fogli e cartelli...peró qui si sfiora l'inumano......


senza contare che chi ruba i soldi veri a palanche in galera non ci va mai..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Affatto, chi ruba commette un reato ed e' giusto che venga condannato ... dove sta l'errore?


quindi quando io lascio i bollini per la raccolta punti e la cassiera sicuramente se li mette in tasca, sta rubando?
ma per favore.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> lei ha fatto una cagata, ma tu licenzi una persona che lavora per te da 21 anni in questo momento di crisi per 1,30 euro?


trentuno, prego.


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ragazze rubare-prostituirsi sono  forme/sistemi semplici e facili per sbarcare il lunario ... il difficile e titare avanti con dignita' ed onesta', lo so e' dura ... pero' e' il solo modo per non dover Mai abbassare le testa davanti a NESSUNO.


----------



## Old nina23 (25 Febbraio 2009)

...no vabbé ..che schifo......in teoria se la legge dovrebbe essere uguale per tutti...bé vediamo......quasi metá dei nostri parlamentari dovrebbe stare in galera perché mi hanno rubato soldi....e anche a voi ragazzi...poi........mmmm.....voliamo parlare delle banche????...poi.....aiutatemi!!!!!!e io nn parlo solo dell'italia....


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non avete mai rubato niente voi??
> poi oscar..detto da te che chi tradisce è da condannare fa proprio ridere...


 in eta' adolescenziale si
in eta' adulta no
poi se lo faccio so a cosa vado incontro se mi beccano e mi assumo le mie responsabilita'


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

nina23 ha detto:


> ...no vabbé ..che schifo......in teoria se la legge dovrebbe essere uguale per tutti...bé vediamo......quasi metá dei nostri parlamentari dovrebbe stare in galera perché mi hanno rubato soldi....e anche a voi ragazzi...poi........mmmm.....voliamo parlare delle banche????...poi.....aiutatemi!!!!!!e io nn parlo solo dell'italia....


 mi sa che stai facendo un p'o' di confusione
il fatto e' successo in germania
tu parli dell'italia
se il fatto della cassiera che viene licenziata xche ruba buoni pasto fosse successo da noi ti avrei anche dato ragione ma qua si parla di un altro paese


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Ragazze rubare-prostituirsi sono forme/sistemi semplici e facili per sbarcare il lunario* ... il difficile e titare avanti con dignita' ed onesta', lo so e' dura ... pero' e' il solo modo per non dover Mai abbassare le testa davanti a NESSUNO.


non è così per tutti e lo sai benissimo.
stiamo parlando di 1,30 contro una collaborazione di lavoro di 31 anni.
la dignità e l'onesta cambiano di molto se sei davvero disperato
e questa signora ha rubato 1,30 euro di buoni sconto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ragazze rubare-prostituirsi sono forme/sistemi semplici e facili per sbarcare il lunario ... il difficile e titare avanti con dignita' ed onesta', lo so e' dura ... pero' e' il solo modo per non dover Mai abbassare le testa davanti a NESSUNO.


certo che per paragonare il furto (?). no furto un cavolo. per paragonare l'essersi messa in tasca due buoni sconto non presi da un cliente, del valore di 1,30 euro, alla prostituzione, ci vuole un certo coraggio.
ripeto la domanda: se non li avesse presi lei e li avesse resi al supermercato, il supermercato avrebbe commesso un furto?


----------



## Old nina23 (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> mi sa che stai facendo un p'o' di confusione
> il fatto e' successo in germania
> tu parli dell'italia
> se il fatto della cassiera che viene licenziata xche ruba buoni pasto fosse successo da noi ti avrei anche dato ragione ma qua si parla di un altro paese[/quo
> ...


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

nina sei straniera  tu?
sei per caso parente di ninna?


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo che per paragonare il furto (?). no furto un cavolo. per paragonare l'essersi messa in tasca due buoni sconto non presi da un cliente, del valore di 1,30 euro, alla *prostituzione*, ci vuole un certo coraggio.
> ripeto la domanda: se non li avesse presi lei e li avesse resi al supermercato, il supermercato avrebbe commesso un furto?


Ma perche' non mi capite  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  anche i politici si prostituiscono, mi pare ... o no? Capite sempre e solo a senso unico?


SE Se se sono supposizioni ... la signora a sottratto (suona meglio?) qualcosa non sua, OK?


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2009)

...vabbè ma è colpa dell'avvocato...questo non è furto!


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...vabbè ma è colpa dell'avvocato...questo non è furto!


manco l'avranno interpellato l'avvocato


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> manco l'avranno interpellato l'avvocato


ma non sarà vero...Brugola dove l'hai presa sta notizia 

	
	
		
		
	


	













...faccio un esempio: la cassiera chiude la cassa e si trova dei soldi in più...che deve fare??


----------



## Old nina23 (25 Febbraio 2009)

...appunto figurati......sta poveretta si é trovata sola contro tutti....mamma mia....cmq no...sn italiana ma vivo all'estero..e ninna non é mia parene...peró credo sia molto simpatica....ha una bella linguetta


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ma non sarà vero...Brugola dove l'hai presa sta notizia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ridarli al suo datore


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ridarli al suo datore



ri-darli non è corretto, non è così...fondo cassa 100 euro, vendite 2000 euro, totale 2100...basta così, il datore ha avuto tutto.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

state parlando del niente.
Non  ha rubato proprio niente.(come ha detto angelo)
La cliente ha lasciato lì i buoni e lei li ha presi, non li ha sottratti alla cliente.
Quindi non ci sta affatto il furto.
Spero lei faccia una causa bella grossa a sti stronzi.


----------



## Old reale (25 Febbraio 2009)

ho letto solo il primo post. stasera per radio hanno dato la notizia che una donna è stata licenziata perchè sul luogo di lavoro cantava e quindi disturbava i colleghi...senza parole...

chissà se riesco a fare licenziare un mio collega che fischia tutto il giorno i versi degli uccelli...


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

*che spaccapalle...*



reale ha detto:


> ho letto solo il primo post. stasera per radio hanno dato la notizia che una donna è stata licenziata perchè sul luogo di lavoro cantava e quindi disturbava i colleghi...senza parole...
> 
> *chissà se riesco a fare licenziare un mio collega che fischia tutto il giorno i versi degli uccelli*...
















 Perchè non ti procuri una licenza di caccia, invece?


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

l'ho letta anche io quella della tipa che cantava
il licenziamento no ma due pappine appena parte a intonare se le merita


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'ho letta anche io quella della tipa che cantava
> il licenziamento no ma due pappine appena parte a intonare se le merita


io anche in ufficio canto


----------



## Old unaCOMEtante (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *Cassiera ruba 1,30 euro, licenziata*
> 
> *Lavorava per supermercato in Germania*
> 
> ...


brugola, non si deve rubare. MAI! Evitiamo di fare differenze fra minuscole e sostanziose cifre. Fifucia: si parla di fiducia, che può venire a mancare anche solo per 1 centesimo di euro


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

unaCOMEtante ha detto:


> brugola, non si deve rubare. MAI! *Evitiamo di fare differenze fra minuscole e sostanziose cifre*. Fifucia: si parla di fiducia, che può venire a mancare anche solo per 1 centesimo di euro


evitiamo ..evitiamo


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

unaCOMEtante ha detto:


> brugola, non si deve rubare. MAI! *Evitiamo di fare differenze fra minuscole e sostanziose* *cifre*. Fifucia: si parla di fiducia, che può venire a mancare anche solo per 1 centesimo di euro


 Ma certo... una cassiera che si prende due buoni sconto è la stessa cosa di chi si frega centinaia di miliardi! E' evidente...


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2009)

non prendere in considerazione le differenze è il concetto su cui si basa l'integralismo


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma certo... una cassiera che si prende due buoni sconto è la stessa cosa di chi si frega centinaia di miliardi! E' evidente...


eh certo....vuoi mettere? leviamo il falso in bilancio ma facciamogliela vedere a chi ruba 1,30!!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *Cassiera ruba 1,30 euro, licenziata*
> 
> *Lavorava per supermercato in Germania*
> 
> ...


 
mah sebbene umanamente mi spiaccia x la persona coinvolta e mi renda conto che la cifra sia veramente esigua...il rapporto di lavoro si basa sulla fiducia al centesimo, non ti devi permettere di portare a casa manco una penna se non 6 autorizzata. ha fatto una cazzata che le è costata il posto, la prossima volta starà + attenta


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> mah sebbene umanamente mi spiaccia x la persona coinvolta e mi renda conto che la cifra sia veramente esigua...*il rapporto di lavoro si basa sulla fiducia al centesimo*, non ti devi permettere di portare a casa manco una penna se non 6 autorizzata. ha fatto una cazzata che le è costata il posto, la prossima volta starà + attenta


sono al corrente i tuoi datori di lavoro che sei spesso in internet a spese loro per il tuo sollazzo?
quello non è rubare oltre tempo al lavoro anche  i soldi della connessione che pagano loro e non tu?


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma certo... una cassiera che si prende due buoni sconto è la stessa cosa di chi si frega centinaia di miliardi! E' evidente...


E' la stessa differenza che corre tra un assassino e Hitler ... e' la quantita' che distingue il reato?


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non prendere in considerazione le differenze è il concetto su cui si basa l'integralismo


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' la stessa differenza che corre tra un assassino e Hitler ... e' la quantita' che distingue il reato?


non è la stessa partita e neanche lo stesso campo da gioco... continui a convicermi sempre più spesso della tua incapacità di capire la realtà.


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non è la stessa partita e neanche lo stesso campo da gioco... continui a convicermi sempre più spesso della tua incapacità di capire la realtà.


Appunto, reale sei tu.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *sono al corrente i tuoi datori di lavoro che sei spesso in internet a spese loro per il tuo sollazzo?*
> quello non è rubare oltre tempo al lavoro anche i soldi della connessione che pagano loro e non tu?


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sono al corrente i tuoi datori di lavoro che sei spesso in internet a spese loro per il tuo sollazzo?
> quello non è rubare oltre tempo al lavoro anche i soldi della connessione che pagano loro e non tu?


Ma infatti io sono consapevole di sbagliare a mio rischio e pericolo. Sto su internet perchè non abbiamo niente da fare, potrei leggere un libro o lavorare a maglia o ancora guardare il soffitto, non sottrarrei comunque nulla al mio lavoro. quando ho delle pratiche da sbrigare su internet non ci sto


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto, reale sei tu.


 No, sei tu che viaggi tra utopie e cazzate...


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, sei tu che viaggi tra utopie e cazzate...



Se lo dici tu.


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> *Ma infatti io sono consapevole di sbagliare a mio rischio e pericolo.* Sto su internet perchè non abbiamo niente da fare, potrei leggere un libro o lavorare a maglia o ancora guardare il soffitto, non sottrarrei comunque nulla al mio lavoro. quando ho delle pratiche da sbrigare su internet non ci sto


ma il rapporto di lavoro non su basava al centesimo sulla fiducia?
se ti licenziassero in tronco perchè ti beccano in internet saresti così rigorosa?  diciamo allora che per la frase evidenziata fino ad ora ti è andata molto di culo?


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> *Ma infatti io sono consapevole di sbagliare* a mio rischio e pericolo. Sto su internet perchè non abbiamo niente da fare, potrei leggere un libro o lavorare a maglia o ancora guardare il soffitto, non sottrarrei comunque nulla al mio lavoro. quando ho delle pratiche da sbrigare su internet non ci sto


Quest'ammissione ti fa onore, ma se ne fossi davvero cosciente non dovresti scagliare la prima pietra su altri che sbagliano... licenziare una donna dopo anni di lavoro per due buoni sconto è inumano! Poi c'è chi la paragona addirittura ad un assassino...


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Poi c'è chi la paragona addirittura ad un assassino...


eh certo molti! RIGOROSITA'


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se lo dici tu.


Rileggiti e rifletti... difendi gli asini, e massacri una disgraziata per due buoni... sei patetica. E non perchè gli asini non vadano difesi...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

in un mondo dove vediamo tutti quanto la giustizia sia equilibrata e parziale è ridicolo paragonare un prendere un qualcosa che E' STATO LASCIATO , NON SOTTRATTO A QUALCUNO ad un furto o chissacchè.

31 anni implicano sì fiducia e rispetto ma anche comprensione e perdono (tra parentesi perdono eh?)da parte di coloro ai quali abbiamo dedicato lavoro, tempo, energia e onestà.

se voi commetteste una cazzatina sul lavoro sareste così implacabili e intolleranti??

meditate gente, mai dire mai.


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quest'ammissione ti fa onore, ma se ne fossi davvero cosciente non dovresti scagliare la prima pietra su altri che sbagliano... licenziare una donna dopo anni di lavoro per due buoni sconto è inumano! Poi c'è chi la paragona addirittura ad un assassino...


quello è esagerato! io non scaglio la famosa pietra, dico solo che i datori a volte hanno i loro perchè. In tantissime aziende ci sono rami secchi che non si riescono ad eliminare con evidente danno x l'azienda stessa, anche questo non è giusto. Poi x carità questo esula dall'euro e trenta in questione...


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2009)

C'e' un vecchio proverbio che dice (e la dice lunga, lo si puo' usare in e per tantissimi esempi):

L'occasione fa l'uomo ladro ... sara' vero?


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> in un mondo dove vediamo tutti quanto la giustizia sia equilibrata e parziale è ridicolo paragonare un prendere un qualcosa che E' STATO LASCIATO , NON SOTTRATTO A QUALCUNO ad un furto o chissacchè.
> 
> 31 anni implicano sì fiducia e rispetto ma anche comprensione e perdono (tra parentesi perdono eh?)da parte di coloro ai quali abbiamo dedicato lavoro, tempo, energia e onestà.
> 
> ...


 
va beh, in fondo hai ragione...almeno in nome del rapporto di 31 anni


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> quello è esagerato! io non scaglio la famosa pietra, *dico solo che i datori a volte hanno i loro perchè*. In tantissime aziende ci sono rami secchi che non si riescono ad eliminare con evidente danno x l'azienda stessa, anche questo non è giusto. Poi x carità questo esula dall'euro e trenta in questione...


 Questo è certo... ma qui parlavano di questa poveraccia, sole.


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> mah sebbene umanamente mi spiaccia x la persona coinvolta e mi renda conto che la cifra sia veramente esigua...il rapporto di lavoro si basa sulla fiducia al centesimo, non ti devi permettere di portare a casa manco una penna se non 6 autorizzata. *ha fatto una cazzata che le è costata il posto, la prossima volta starà + attenta*





soleluna80 ha detto:


> *quello è esagerato! io non scaglio la famosa pietra, dico solo che i datori a volte hanno i loro perchè*. ...


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


>


frasi che trasudano empatia ed umanità...


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


>


ops...mi sono contraddetta.  

	
	
		
		
	


	








quello che volevo dire è che umanamente mi spiace davvero (mica sono così str.....) ma allo stesso modo ha commesso una cazzata. Avrebbero potuto essere + morbidi così come lei avrebbe potuto essere + attenta ma coi se, i ma ed i condizionali non si va da nessuna parte


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> frasi che trasudano empatia ed umanità...


è curioso quanti  ligi e rigorosi  al lavoro ci siano su questo forum.
non mi sembrava proprio..eppure...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ops...mi sono contraddetta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ripeto: usiamo per gli altri gli stessi parametri che usiamo per noi e per le nostre cazzate


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è curioso quanti ligi e rigorosi al lavoro ci siano su questo forum.
> non mi sembrava proprio..eppure...


 














ok, sono stata troppo inflessibile, mi avete riportato sulla retta via


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ok, sono stata troppo inflessibile, mi avete riportato sulla retta via


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


adesso non pensiate che io vi abbia dato ragione, racchi!


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è curioso quanti ligi e rigorosi al lavoro ci siano su questo forum.
> non mi sembrava proprio..eppure...


 col culo degli altri siam tutti finocchi...


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> adesso non pensiate che io vi abbia dato ragione, racchi!


 una pecorella ritrovata... la figliol prodiga...


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Rileggiti e rifletti... difendi gli asini, e massacri una disgraziata per due buoni... sei patetica. E non perchè gli asini non vadano difesi...


Sei patetico tu che non ti riesce di capire/sentire le differenze del caso, e mi butti dentro l'esempoi "dell'asino" gli Anima-li.


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ok, sono stata troppo inflessibile, mi avete riportato sulla retta via


per stavolta sei perdonata racchietta
ed è così raro leggere qualcuno che ammette di aver detto una michiatina


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sei patetico tu che non ti riesce di capire/sentire le differenze del caso, e mi butti dentro l'esempoi "dell'asino" gli Anima-li.


 Si si... certo certo... prima paragoni una cassiera che si frega due buoni ad un assassino, poi difendi gli animali ma massacri una donna che sbaglia... sarò patetico io, se ti fa star bene.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> per stavolta sei perdonata racchietta
> ed è così raro leggere qualcuno che ammette di aver detto una michiatina


io però una lapidatina gliela darei tanto per non saper né leggere né scrivere


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io però una lapidatina gliela darei tanto per non saper né leggere né scrivere


 
ma se mi avete battuto come un tamburo x 2 settimane


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma se mi avete battuto come un tamburo x 2 settimane


 però vedi che stai venendo su educata


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io però una lapidatina gliela darei tanto per non saper né leggere né scrivere


No, a sole niente lapidata... è troppo simpatica! E poi ha pollon come avatar....


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma se mi avete battuto come un tamburo x 2 settimane





Minerva ha detto:


> però vedi che stai venendo su educata



t'insegniamo la religione a bastonate come diceva woody allen in prendi i soldi e scappa parlando dei suoi genitori


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *Cassiera ruba 1,30 euro, licenziata*
> 
> *Lavorava per supermercato in Germania*
> 
> ...


Inconcepibile.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, a sole niente lapidata... è troppo simpatica! E poi ha pollon come avatar....


bhè trovate qualcuno che mi prudono le mani


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma se mi avete battuto come un tamburo x 2 settimane


 
non abbastanza..


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *No, a sole niente lapidata... è troppo simpatica!* E poi ha pollon come avatar....
















  grazie MM


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> però vedi che stai venendo su educata


eh ma non ho + un osso sano!!!


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè trovate qualcuno che mi prudono le mani


 beh... non bhè come i bimbominkia...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beh... non bhè come i bimbominkia...


ecco cosa mi ci vorrebbe per sfogarmi...un bel bimbominkia


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> grazie MM


 prego


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco cosa mi ci vorrebbe per sfogarmi...un bel bimbominkia


 A chi lo dici... ora ce ne vorrebbe uno sotto mano...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ragazze rubare-prostituirsi sono forme/sistemi semplici e facili per sbarcare il lunario ... il difficile e titare avanti con dignita' ed onesta', lo so e' dura ... pero' e' il solo modo per non dover Mai abbassare le testa davanti a NESSUNO.


Ma che cavolo dici???
Mica stiamo parlando delle tangenti del Trivulzio... sono buoni spesa che possiamo pure dimenticarci in tasca e vengono incamerati dal supermercato?!


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma che cavolo dici???
> Mica stiamo parlando delle tangenti del Trivulzio... sono buoni spesa che possiamo pure dimenticarci in tasca e vengono incamerati dal supermercato?!


 Persa... è tempo perso...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma perche' non mi capite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E perché mai i politici dovrebbero essere defini prostituti e prostitute per principio?
Che senso ha?


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco cosa mi ci vorrebbe per sfogarmi...un bel bimbominkia


scusa l'ignoranza...ma cos'è un bimbominchia?


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2009)

comunque a me è capitato di scoprire collaboratori che  avevano portato via o materiale o soldi e la delusione è avvilente quanto la presa in giro.certamente ogni situazione è a parte e c'è chi merita un'altra chance e chi no


----------



## Bruja (26 Febbraio 2009)

*..............*

mah....  io sarò anche malfidente ma che un datore di lavoro sanzioni un "fatto abbastanza marginale" anche se non completamente specchiato... dubito sia dovuto a quel singolo episodio.
Forse quella era contollata anche per altro...
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> quello è esagerato! io non scaglio la famosa pietra, dico solo che i datori a volte hanno i loro perchè. In tantissime aziende ci sono rami secchi che non si riescono ad eliminare con evidente danno x l'azienda stessa, anche questo non è giusto. Poi x carità questo esula dall'euro e trenta in questione...


Stai attenta!
Hai assimilato un linguaggio padronale e tu, semplice dipendente, chiami "rami secchi" esseri umani come te, con una vita e una famiglia, che non consentono sufficienti profitti ai datori di lavoro.
Sconvolgente.


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma che cavolo dici???
> Mica stiamo parlando delle tangenti del Trivulzio... sono buoni spesa che possiamo pure dimenticarci in tasca e vengono incamerati dal supermercato?!





moltimodi ha detto:


> Persa... è tempo perso...





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E perché mai i politici dovrebbero essere defini prostituti e prostitute per principio?
> Che senso ha?
















  braviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ... non avete compreso un caxxo!


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Stai attenta!
> Hai assimilato un linguaggio padronale e tu, semplice dipendente, chiami "rami secchi" esseri umani come te, con una vita e una famiglia, che non consentono sufficienti profitti ai datori di lavoro.
> Sconvolgente.


 
mio papà era dirigente da Burghy e ogni tanto mi raccontava di persone, x lo + provenienti da città lontane, che superato il periodo di prova, quando venivano confermati cominciavano ad assentarsi pesantemente (mesi) e la ditta non riusciva a licenziarli ma doveva continuare a pagarli...come li chiameresti questi tu?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> braviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ... non avete compreso un caxxo!


 Forse non sei stata in grado di spiegarti.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> braviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ... non avete compreso un caxxo!


cerca di spiegarti allora mari' perchè se in molti non capiscono ci sta anche che tu non ti sia spiegata. Anche a me pare di non aver capito il tuo punto di vista.
Cioè, capisco il concetto ma mi sembra troppo rigido e severo.
perdonare un errore di questa portata ti pare così assurdo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> mio papà era dirigente da Burghy e ogni tanto mi raccontava di persone, magari provenienti da città lontane che superato il periodo di prova, quando venivano confermati cominciavano ad assentarsi pesantemente (mesi) e la ditta non riusciva a licenziarli ma doveva continuare a pagarli...come li chiameresti questi tu?


 Mio padre era impreditore e a lui pesava pagare anche una maternità ...come non pesava a Burgy o come non peserebbe a McDonald.
Non è che per amore del papà bisogna tenersi una benda sugli occhi.


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Stai attenta!
> Hai assimilato un linguaggio padronale e tu, semplice dipendente, chiami "rami secchi" esseri umani come te, con una vita e una famiglia, che non consentono sufficienti profitti ai datori di lavoro.
> Sconvolgente.


io sono un datore di lavoro che di certo non ragiona solo in termini di profitto... esistono indubbiamente delle situazioni inaccettabili


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mio padre era impreditore e a lui pesava pagare anche una maternità ...come non pesava a Burgy o come non peserebbe a McDonald.
> Non è che per amore del papà bisogna tenersi una benda sugli occhi.





Minerva ha detto:


> io sono un datore di lavoro che di certo non ragiona solo in termini di profitto... esistono indubbiamente delle situazioni inaccettabili


certo che ci sono situazioni inaccettabili.
noi abbiamo una sordomuta assunta in fascia protetta che da quando le hanno dato un nuovo compito (previsto nel contratto) si è messa in malattia e non possono licenziarla.
certo, ci vuole intelligenza ma stiamo parlando del caso di una che ha preso due buoni da 1,30 euro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> io sono un datore di lavoro che di certo non ragiona solo in termini di profitto... esistono indubbiamente delle situazioni inaccettabili


 Certo.
Ma definire "rami secchi" delle persone mi fa raccapricciare ...preferisco che vengano definiti cazzofacenti.


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ma definire "rami secchi" delle persone mi fa raccapricciare ...preferisco che vengano definiti cazzofacenti.


hai ragione, non l'avevo colta .
rami secchi è terribile e dà l'idea di quei poveracci che in un'azienda ci sono da anni..e ora con gli stagisti che non costano niente e possono essere sfruttati meglio vengono considerati solo dei pesi


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> certo che ci sono situazioni inaccettabili.
> noi abbiamo una sordomuta assunta in fascia protetta che da quando le hanno dato un nuovo compito (previsto nel contratto) si è messa in malattia e non possono licenziarla.
> certo, ci vuole intelligenza ma stiamo parlando del caso di una che ha preso due buoni da 1,30 euro.


 infatti su questo mi sono già espressa contro il suo licenziamento


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> braviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ... non avete compreso un caxxo!


Illuminaci d'immenso, cazzara...


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mio padre era impreditore e a lui pesava pagare anche una maternità ...come non pesava a Burgy o come non peserebbe a McDonald.
> Non è che per amore del papà bisogna tenersi una benda sugli occhi.


 
ma il fatto che un'azienda abbia ingenti profitti non giustifica il fatto che debba pagare dei fancazzisti. Scusa la parole un po' volgare ma qui non stiamo + parlando della cassiera che ha fatto una cavolata, ma di gente che si approfitta del luogo di lavoro e della propria impunità


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

MM....RIDUCI!!!!


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Illuminaci d'immenso, cazzara...


... manca il quarto elemento per il quartetto cetra  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   BRAVI!


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> MM....RIDUCI!!!!


non posso... c'è bisogno di molta luce per allontanare le tenebre... io e persa siamo confusi... e marì ha acceso il faro!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

Che cazzo di casino!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma il fatto che un'azienda abbia ingenti profitti non giustifica il fatto che debba pagare dei fancazzisti. Scusa la parole un po' volgare ma qui non stiamo + parlando della cassiera che ha fatto una cavolata, ma di gente che si approfitta del luogo di lavoro e della propria impunità


 Impunità di che???
Io l'anno scorso ho avuto una collega, giovanissima ma esaurita, che ha lavorato due settimane scarse in tutto un anno pagato.
Lei non la sopportavo, ma per una che se ne approfitta (poi non so fino a che punto perché in quelle due settimane non faceva che piangere) non vanno tolti i diritti a tutti.
Io contestavo il termine che tende a disumanizzare che è il primo passo per mettere noi, persone, contro altri non-persone a cui vengono attribuite, a ragione o a torto, delle colpe dalle quali ci si debba difendere.
Rendere gli altri come le guardie imperiali di Guerre stellari è il modo migliore per sentirci diversi, migliori, superiori e per farci accettare che a loro si facciano cose che non permetteremmo mai che facessero a noi.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che cazzo di casino!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Che ti ridi... bisogna prendere il treno per postare in questo thread


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> mah....  io sarò anche malfidente ma che un datore di lavoro sanzioni un "fatto abbastanza marginale" anche se non completamente specchiato... dubito sia dovuto a quel singolo episodio.
> Forse quella era contollata anche per altro...
> Bruja


Ne sono convinta anch'io  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e chissa' da quanto tempo.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che ti ridi... bisogna prendere il treno per postare in questo thread


 madonna che due palle che sei...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> madonna che due palle che sei...


Ma sei in pms?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ne sono convinta anch'io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non ti è mai capitato di mettere in borsa una penna del supermercato alla cassa?
E non hai mai messo in borsa una penna dal lavoro? Non hai mai fatto una fotocopia, una telefonata personale al lavoro?
Considerare furto queste sciocchezze e giusta causa per un licenziamento è vergognoso e irrispettoso degli esseri umani.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma sei in pms?


 No, a dir la verità mi sto divertendo... soprattutto a leggere le minchiate dell'avvocato dell'asino, che si trasforma in pubblico ministero di cassiere. Ora è certa che la tizia rubava da chissà quanto tempo...


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ti è mai capitato di mettere in borsa una penna del supermercato alla cassa?
> E non hai mai messo in borsa una penna dal lavoro? Non hai mai fatto una fotocopia, una telefonata personale al lavoro?
> Considerare furto queste sciocchezze e giusta causa per un licenziamento è vergognoso e irrispettoso degli esseri umani.



NO!

Sono una persona molto attenta.​


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Impunità di che???
> Io l'anno scorso ho avuto una collega, giovanissima ma esaurita, che ha lavorato due settimane scarse in tutto un anno pagato.
> Lei non la sopportavo, ma per una che se ne approfitta (poi non so fino a che punto perché in quelle due settimane non faceva che piangere) non vanno tolti i diritti a tutti.
> Io contestavo il termine che tende a disumanizzare che è il primo passo per mettere noi, persone, contro altri non-persone a cui vengono attribuite, a ragione o a torto, delle colpe dalle quali ci si debba difendere.
> Rendere gli altri come le guardie imperiali di Guerre stellari è il modo migliore per sentirci diversi, migliori, superiori e per farci accettare che a loro si facciano cose che non permetteremmo mai che facessero a noi.


 
Ma quella ragazza aveva dei problemi seri. Ti faccio un es la zia della mia migliore amica ha vinto un concorso come bidella qui a Pv. Lei ha accettato l'incarico pur essendo siciliana e quindi lontana dalla famiglia...dopo qualche mese si è messa in malattia x una paio di mesi perchè sentiva nostalgia dei figli. Beh, sarò cattiva ma x me questo è approfittarsene....non immaginava quando ha accettato l'incarico che avrebbe avuto nostalgia? non stiamo parlando di una malattia....


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO!​
> 
> Sono una persona molto attenta.​


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, a dir la verità mi sto divertendo... soprattutto a leggere le minchiate dell'avvocato dell'asino, che si trasforma in pubblico ministero di cassiere. Ora è certa che la tizia rubava da chissà quanto tempo...


Uhh non ho letto... sono entrata a caso... ho zompato tutti i post e ho letto solo l'ultimo (come e' mio solito fare)... eh VVB


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO!
> 
> Sono una persona molto attenta.​


ellamadonna marì! ma tu non sbagli mai cazzarola??


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Uhh non ho letto... sono entrata a caso... ho zompato tutti i post e ho letto solo l'ultimo (come e' mio solito fare)... eh VVB


 Se vuoi farti due risate... leggi le ultime pagine...


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ne sono convinta anch'io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sicuramente 1 centesimo oggi 1 domani si sarà  comprata la villa al mare questa manigolda


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sicuramente 1 centesimo oggi 1 domani si sarà comprata la villa al mare questa manigolda


se mi invita a passare il weekend da lei la perdono


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ellamadonna marì! ma tu *non sbagli mai* cazzarola??


SI ... nel valutare le persone, ma poi mi riprendo.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI ... nel valutare le persone, ma poi mi riprendo.


e sbagli, sopratutto se ti capita troppo frequentemente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque ho sempre diffidato da chi si professa infallibile e senza macchia.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

Io l'atro giorno sono uscita dal supermercato con una busta della frutta in mano che ho dimenticato di pagare... quelle disgraziate poco attente (da licenziare:0003

	
	
		
		
	


	




    non mi hanno fermata e mi son dovuta rifar la fila per pagare!

Ho preso il nome della cassiera, scrivero' una lettera al direttore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

Ma nessuno ha mai fatto la cassiera?
Non sapete che alla chiusura i conti non tornano mai?
Se tutti pagassero con carta di credito forse i conti sarebbero sempre perfetti, ma con i contanti capita nel corso di un turno.
Non è che se sono di più (e capita più spesso che meno 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..persino in banca!) il negozio si dispera e poi fa sconti per compensare...
Un tempo (e anche ora in alcuni casi, suppongo) esisteva l'indennità di cassa che era una parte dello stipendio che serviva a coprire proprio eventuali mancanze e, se la cassiera era molto attenta, restava come retribuzione.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sicuramente 1 centesimo oggi 1 domani si sarà comprata la villa al mare questa manigolda


Infatti... è fantastica questa sua inflessibilità verso una disgraziata che perde il lavoro dopo tanti anni...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' addirittura certa che rubasse da chissà quanto tempo... ripeto, fantastica...


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io l'atro giorno sono uscita dal supermercato con una busta della frutta in mano che ho dimenticato di pagare... *quelle disgraziate poco attente (da licenziare:0003
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Falla sbattere fuori a pedate nel sedere, quella fottuta!


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e sbagli, sopratutto se ti capita troppo frequentemente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Medusellamia io esigo molto da me e, non dagli altri ... questo fa di me una persona con un brutto carattere ... lo so, son difficile e sto sulle palle anche a me stessa qualche volta


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

io l'altra settimana ho preso al super 6 bottiglie di vino (dose per la sera 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  
.
ho messo sul banco 1 bottiglia dicendo che erano 6 e che mettevo le altre nel sacchetto.
La cassiera, mentre passava il resto della spesa, ha iniziato a chiaccherare e solo a casa mi sono accorta che ne aveva passata una sola.

cazzo dovevo fare??
ho fatto un brindisi alla sua carineria


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Rileggiti e rifletti... *difendi gli asini, e massacri una disgraziata per due buoni...* sei patetica. E non perchè gli asini non vadano difesi...


potrei amarti


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Medusellamia io esigo molto da me e, non dagli altri ... questo fa di me una persona con un brutto carattere ... lo so, son difficile e sto sulle palle anche a me stessa qualche volta


basterebbe essere un po' più elastici e tolleranti marì.
E te lo dice una con un altrettanto brutto carattere


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ma quella ragazza aveva dei problemi seri. Ti faccio un es la zia della mia migliore amica ha vinto un concorso come bidella qui a Pv. Lei ha accettato l'incarico pur essendo siciliana e quindi lontana dalla famiglia...dopo qualche mese si è messa in malattia x una paio di mesi perchè sentiva nostalgia dei figli. Beh, sarò cattiva ma x me questo è approfittarsene....non immaginava quando ha accettato l'incarico che avrebbe avuto nostalgia? non stiamo parlando di una malattia....


Nostalgia dei figli? Cerrrrrrrrto! Per me si era già fatta i conti prima. Aveva già il biglietto di ritorno in tasca prima ancora di partire.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Illuminaci d'immenso, cazzara...


scusa, hai mica da prestarmi un 50 pollici?


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> potrei amarti


 i too...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> potrei amarti



zocc oletta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




hai finito lo stretching?


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa, hai mica da prestarmi un 50 pollici?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

Gente attenti a giudicare... ho avuto giusto un caso la settimana scorsa


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> basterebbe essere *un po' più elastici e tolleranti* marì.
> E te lo dice una con un altrettanto brutto carattere


... e lo sono, sapessi quanto mi costa.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> i too...



What the fuck! Mi giro un attimo e stai gia' organizzando tresche!

Solo perche' lei ti da buoni dell'esselunga rubati


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Febbraio 2009)

*l'anello*

ha fatto di me una poco di buono ma era irresistibile nel suo essere bellissimo seppur di plastica.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ha fatto di me una poco di buono ma era irresistibile nel suo essere bellissimo seppur di plastica.


ma l'hai perso?


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Febbraio 2009)

Io tengo il deposito lubrificanti dello stabilimento, e tra i vari tipi c'è anche l'olio motore per i muletti. Riesco ad usare non più di tre/quattro litri per ogni fusto da 20, il resto, per quanto tenti sempre di nascondere i fusti, chissà come "evapora".
Anni fa da qui si portavano fuori pure scrivanie ed armadi.

Ricordo poi che una famosa ditta motociclistica bolognese, negli anni '80 era in amministrazione controllata. Chissà perchè dei camioncini in quel periodo entravano vuoti ed uscivano pieni. Chissà perchè tempo dopo poco lontano ha aperto il più fornito centro ricambi d'Italia.........


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

Ma fatemi capire, state costruendo un caso da due cazzo di buoni rubati?


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma l'hai perso?









certo che sì. 
peccato che poi si è rotto.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io tengo il deposito lubrificanti dello stabilimento, e tra i vari tipi c'è anche l'olio motore per i muletti. Riesco ad usare non più di tre/quattro litri per ogni fusto da 20, il resto, per quanto tenti sempre di nascondere i fusti, chissà come "evapora".
> Anni fa da qui si portavano fuori pure scrivanie ed armadi.
> 
> Ricordo poi che una famosa ditta motociclistica bolognese, negli anni '80 era in amministrazione controllata. Chissà perchè dei camioncini in quel periodo entravano vuoti ed uscivano pieni. Chissà perchè tempo dopo poco lontano ha aperto il più fornito centro ricambi d'Italia.........


qui da noi makita, viti e avvitatori durano in media una settimana...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ma quella ragazza aveva dei problemi seri. Ti faccio un es la zia della mia migliore amica ha vinto un concorso come bidella qui a Pv. Lei ha accettato l'incarico pur essendo siciliana e quindi lontana dalla famiglia...dopo qualche mese si è messa in malattia x una paio di mesi perchè sentiva nostalgia dei figli. Beh, sarò cattiva ma x me questo è approfittarsene....non immaginava quando ha accettato l'incarico che avrebbe avuto nostalgia? non stiamo parlando di una malattia....


Non riesco a spiegarmi.
In ogni sistema, che sia il sistema dell'acqua potabile, una ditta, il sistema scolastico, lo stato, un'industria, sono prevedibili e previste delle perdite. E' naturale che si perda un po' d'acqua (non milioni di litri come in certe regioni)così come si perda una certa percentuale di ore lavorate. 
Ovvero è prevedibile che, ad esempio, in un gruppo di lavoratori, tra cui vi sono donne, alcune di loro possano entrare in gravidanza e alcune in gravidanza a rischio, così come sono fisiologiche assenze per l'influenza o più frequenti assenze per malattia aumentando l'età dei lavoratori.
I singoli casi di nullafacenti o profittatori devono essere previsti e ridotti al minimo con la struttura del lavoro. 
Non sono un'esperta di diritto del lavoro (posso informarmi, conosco un esperto), ma certamente esistono e si può avere efficienza di un sistema e insieme tutela dei lavoratori.

Quello che mi sembra assurdo è il caso specifico di quella cassiera e il definire altri lavoratori tuoi e miei pari come non umani, ma come problema per il sistema in cui ci si trova a lavorare.
Mi stupisce che non si percepisca che potrebbe capitare a ognuno di noi di "seccarci", per età, malattia, vicende di vita.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> What the fuck! Mi giro un attimo e stai gia' organizzando tresche!
> 
> Solo perche' lei ti da buoni dell'esselunga rubati


 Nessuna tresca... angelo è la mia amica del cuore! Non essere così gelosa...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma fatemi capire, state costruendo un caso da due cazzo di buoni rubati?


effettivamente non c'abbiamo proprio un cazzo da fare...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nessuna tresca... angelo è la mia amica del cuore! Non essere così gelosa...


oh bucaiolo!! e io che sarei??


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma l'hai perso?





Anna A ha detto:


> certo che sì.
> peccato che poi si è rotto.


O non vi sto capendo io o non vi state capendo voi.

Aiuto, sono in un periodo difficile


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> effettivamente non c'abbiamo proprio un cazzo da fare...



Ladroni nullafacenti, andate a lavorare!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O non vi sto capendo io o non vi state capendo voi.
> 
> Aiuto, sono in un periodo difficile


anna aveva trovato tempo fa un anello di plastica che le piaceva molto mi sembra in un cesso di un locale e se l'era babbata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> i too...





Asudem ha detto:


> zocc oletta
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lettrice ha detto:


> What the fuck! Mi giro un attimo e stai gia' organizzando tresche!
> 
> Solo perche' lei ti da buoni dell'esselunga rubati


uff come la fate lunga voi due  

	
	
		
		
	


	













non sono dell'esselunga, ho una zia che lavora al sidis e gli faccio ricaricare di straforo i punti sulla carta


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O non vi sto capendo io o non vi state capendo voi.
> 
> Aiuto, sono in un periodo difficile


una cretina ha preso 2 buoni sconto da 1,30 e l'hanno licenziata.
qua alcuni sostengono che sia una merdata (il licenziamento ) e altri che sia lecito perchè rubare è rubare.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non riesco a spiegarmi.
> In ogni sistema, che sia il sistema dell'acqua potabile, una ditta, il sistema scolastico, lo stato, un'industria, sono prevedibili e previste delle perdite. E' naturale che si perda un po' d'acqua (non milioni di litri come in certe regioni così come si perda una certa percentuale di ore lavorate).
> Ovvero è prevedibile che, ad esempio, in un gruppo di lavoratori, tra cui vi sono donne, alcune di loro possano entrare in gravidanza e alcune in gravidanza a rischio, così come sono fisiologiche assenze per l'influenza o più frequenti assenze per malattia aumentando l'età dei lavoratori.
> I singoli casi di nullafacenti o profittatori devono essere previsti e ridotti al minimo con la struttura del lavoro.
> ...


 Lo si capirà troppo tardi...


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O non vi sto capendo io o non vi state capendo voi.
> 
> Aiuto, sono in un periodo difficile


la scorsa estate ho trovato un bellissimo (per me) anello in plastica trasparente nel bagno di un ristorante.
me lo sono presa e amen.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> uff come la fate lunga voi due
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nessuna tresca... angelo è la mia amica del cuore! Non essere così gelosa...



Certo con sicura che state ore eore in macchina a parlare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh bucaiolo!! e io che sarei??


quella del culo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


MM ha cambiato sesso?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> la scorsa estate ho trovato un bellissimo (per me) anello in plastica trasparente nel bagno di un ristorante.
> me lo sono presa e amen.



Ma lo hai ancora, l'hai perso o si e' rotto?

Sii piu' precisa che c'ho i neuroni in palla e due buoni rubati in tasca


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh bucaiolo!! e io che sarei??


 Un'altra amica del cuore... ho tantissime amiche, preferisco le donne anche nelle amicizie.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quella del culo?


depennami pure dall'agenda.
Grazzzzie


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un'altra amica del cuore... ho tantissime amiche, preferisco le donne anche nelle amicizie.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma lo hai ancora, l'hai perso o si e' rotto?
> 
> Sii piu' precisa che c'ho i neuroni in palla e due buoni rubati in tasca


l'ho preso ma poi si è rotto e lo ho gettato in un tombino. non ho mai più visto un anello così bello: semplice e bello allo stesso tempo.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>
















Assolutamente no... è la verità!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Febbraio 2009)

e io ci credo perché gli uomini sanno essere anche disgustosamente sinceri con le amiche donne.
ogni tanto, almeno a due dei miei amici più veri, dico che sono degli zulù, per quanto grezzi sono. ma so anche la fortuna che ho ad averli come amici.


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Nostalgia dei figli? Cerrrrrrrrto! Per me si era già fatta i conti prima. Aveva già il biglietto di ritorno in tasca prima ancora di partire.....


ma infatti!


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non riesco a spiegarmi.
> In ogni sistema, che sia il sistema dell'acqua potabile, una ditta, il sistema scolastico, lo stato, un'industria, sono prevedibili e previste delle perdite. E' naturale che si perda un po' d'acqua (non milioni di litri come in certe regioni)così come si perda una certa percentuale di ore lavorate.
> Ovvero è prevedibile che, ad esempio, in un gruppo di lavoratori, tra cui vi sono donne, alcune di loro possano entrare in gravidanza e alcune in gravidanza a rischio, così come sono fisiologiche assenze per l'influenza o più frequenti assenze per malattia aumentando l'età dei lavoratori.
> I singoli casi di nullafacenti o profittatori devono essere previsti e ridotti al minimo con la struttura del lavoro.
> ...


 
ho capito il tuo ragionamento ma mi pare che tu non capisca il mio (sia chiaro, magari non mi sono spiegata bene io). Non considero assolutamente "rami secchi" chi si ammala, resta incinta o ha problemi, ma coloro che si approfittano del luogo di lavoro. L'esempio della zia della mia amica spiega il mio concetto di "ramo secco".


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> *e io ci credo perché gli uomini sanno essere anche disgustosamente sinceri con le amiche donne.*
> ogni tanto, almeno a due dei miei amici più veri, dico che sono degli zulù, per quanto grezzi sono. ma so anche la fortuna che ho ad averli come amici.


Se si riesce davvero ad escludere altri risvolti, secondo me l'amicizia tra uomo e donna è qualcosa di fenomenale... poi certo, il pericolo e la tentazione di finire a letto potrebbero sempre manifestarsi improvvisamente...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

Si e' vero anche io credevo che il mio collega stesse approfittando della malattia fino a quando non ha tentato il suicidio!

Ora a casa ci sono io pure coi sensi di colpa.

Volete che si arrivi a tanto per credere?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se si riesce davvero ad escludere altri risvolti, secondo me l'amicizia tra uomo e donna è qualcosa di fenomenale... poi certo, il pericolo e la tentazione di finire a letto potrebbero sempre manifestarsi improvvisamente...



Anche secondo me.

Ecco preche' evito d'incontrarti quando vado a Ca


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si e' vero anche io credevo che il mio collega stesse approfittando della malattia fino a quando non ha tentato il suicidio!
> 
> * Ora a casa ci sono io pure coi sensi di colpa.*
> 
> Volete che si arrivi a tanto per credere?



purtroppo la depressione non è sempre facile da capire.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche secondo me.
> 
> Ecco preche' evito d'incontrarti quando vado a Ca
















Ma ti prometto che faccio da bravo...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> purtroppo la depressione non è sempre facile da capire.


Non solo, non bisogna dimenticarsi che quello che puo' esere tollerabile per me puo' non esserlo per altri... 

Certe volte si sottovalutano determinate situazioni.


----------



## Old latriglia (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Impunità di che???
> Io l'anno scorso ho avuto una collega, giovanissima ma esaurita, che ha lavorato due settimane scarse in tutto un anno pagato.
> Lei non la sopportavo, ma per una che se ne approfitta (poi non so fino a che punto perché in quelle due settimane non faceva che piangere) non vanno tolti i diritti a tutti.
> Io contestavo il termine che tende a disumanizzare che è il primo passo per mettere noi, persone, contro altri non-persone a cui vengono attribuite, a ragione o a torto, delle colpe dalle quali ci si debba difendere.
> Rendere gli altri come le guardie imperiali di Guerre stellari è il modo migliore per sentirci diversi, migliori, superiori e per farci accettare che a loro si facciano cose che non permetteremmo mai che facessero a noi.


quindi?
tutti uniti contro il datore di lavoro? 

personalmente io ammetterei anche il licenziamento per quelle persone che guastano l'ambiente anche se producono più di tutti gli altri ..... guarda un pò se invece devo leggere le crociate per partito preso


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche secondo me.
> 
> Ecco preche' evito d'incontrarti quando vado a Ca


Oooooppppppssss!


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Oooooppppppssss!


 Che poi non è vero... una volta mi ha incontrato, e ci siamo scolati (soprattutto lei) mezzo bar ...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che poi non è vero... una volta mi ha incontrato, e ci siamo scolati (soprattutto lei) mezzo bar ...

















Che bastardo che sei!

Tra un po' scendo ti squarto


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che poi non è vero... una volta mi ha incontrato, e ci siamo scolati (soprattutto lei) mezzo bar ...


incontri una donna e sprechi il tempo a tirarti nero? Bah!


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che bastardo che sei!
> 
> Tra un po' scendo ti squarto


 Ok... ma questa volta offri tu...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> quindi?
> tutti uniti contro il datore di lavoro?
> 
> personalmente io ammetterei anche il licenziamento per quelle persone che guastano l'ambiente anche se producono più di tutti gli altri ..... guarda un pò se invece devo leggere le crociate per partito preso


Assolutamente no.

Ma attenti anche a giudicare.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> incontri una donna e sprechi il tempo a tirarti nero? Bah!


Primo, non è mai tempo sprecato... secondo, non ho incontrato una donna, ho incontrato la mia amica lettrice.


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che bastardo che sei!
> 
> Tra un po' scendo ti squarto


Pietosa la scena di lui che tenta di ubriacare lei e lei che regge come un camallo


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> incontri una donna e sprechi il tempo a tirarti nero? Bah!


Sono un cesso senza speranza


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ho capito il tuo ragionamento ma mi pare che tu non capisca il mio (sia chiaro, magari non mi sono spiegata bene io). Non considero assolutamente "rami secchi" chi si ammala, resta incinta o ha problemi, ma coloro che si approfittano del luogo di lavoro. L'esempio della zia della mia amica spiega il mio concetto di "ramo secco".


La mia collega dell'anno scorso se n'è approfittata perché la sua depressione derivava dall'essere a 1000km da casa e ...lo sapeva ben prima di fare domanda qui ...
Io l'avrei presa a mazzate perché ha messo i bambini in condizioni di non avere la stabilità di cui hanno bisogno.
Quindi è uguale al caso che hai citato tu (più giustificabile da parte di chi deve mantenere una famiglia, rispetto a chi invece vive ancora in famiglia).
Ma si tratta sempre di casi marginali che possono essere contenuti (non eliminati, così come una percentusle di delinquenza è ineliminabile).
Quello che mi sconvolge è che si finisca per dare più peso a questi casi che a altri casi ad alto livello che hanno ben altra influenza.


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono un cesso senza speranza


 Peggio che peggio: poco signorile da parte sua affogare la delusione nell'alcool


----------



## Old latriglia (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Assolutamente no.
> 
> Ma attenti anche a giudicare.


però mi pare che il giudizio di licenziamento inappropriato sia il succo del discorso qua  

	
	
		
		
	


	













e sinceramente non è che abbiamo dati per poterlo fare .... di certo in italia ci sarebbe stato l'obbligo di reintegro ... ma mi pareva evidente che quando sole ha scritto "rami secchi" si parlasse dei classici grattapiedi che stan sul culo sia ai capi che ai colleghi di solito ..... e che bisogna tenersi peggio di una moglie


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> quindi?
> tutti uniti contro il datore di lavoro?
> 
> personalmente io ammetterei anche il licenziamento per quelle persone che guastano l'ambiente anche se producono più di tutti gli altri ..... guarda un pò se invece devo leggere le crociate per partito preso


Non lo so ...dipende.
In ogni caso non vedo perché essere tutti uniti contro un povero disgraziato o povera disgraziata che, se perde il lavoro, non ha altra scelta oltre quella di scegliere il metodo per suicidarsi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Febbraio 2009)

In un Carrefour dove lavorava mia moglie in Svizzera, hanno licenziato una donna perchè aveva mangiato un pacchetto di patatine che era stato riportato in magazzino perchè rotto (sarebbe stato buttato via). Tempo dopo il capo della sicurezza è stato sbattuto fuori per aver rubato due telefonini in offerta, ed hanno scoperto che a casa aveva un magazzino enorme di roba rubata sul lavoro.
Anni fa non potevo fare dei lavori perchè non potevo disturbare dei sindacalisti che dormivano sui macchinari.
Vedo sti fatti, ma non li so commentare costruttivamente.


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2009)

*Questa risata mi era scappata*



moltimodi ha detto:


>


Con te ho preso proprio una svista ... hai ragione a ridere di me ... hai ragione!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo so ...dipende.
> In ogni caso non vedo perché essere tutti uniti contro un povero disgraziato o povera disgraziata che, se perde il lavoro, non ha altra scelta oltre quella di scegliere il metodo per suicidarsi.


Veramente.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

ma lo sapete che le cassiere dell'esselunga non possono bere un sorso d'acqua mentre sono in cassa?


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Febbraio 2009)

e poi, Lettrice, non esistono cessi senza speranza!


----------



## Old latriglia (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo so ...dipende.
> In ogni caso non vedo perché essere tutti uniti contro un povero disgraziato o povera disgraziata che, se perde il lavoro, non ha altra scelta oltre quella di scegliere il metodo per suicidarsi.


ci son 2 cose basilari ... non conosciamo le leggi tedesche in fatto di lavoro ..... e se è un licenziamento confermato dalla legge c'era ben altro .... poi che come sempre i giornalisti riportano solo quel che gli pare per fomentare le masse e distrarle mi pare un classico che non ci sarebbe nemmeno bisogno di ricordare


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> ci son 2 cose basilari ... non conosciamo le leggi tedesche in fatto di lavoro ..... e se è un licenziamento confermato dalla legge c'era ben altro .... poi che come sempre i giornalisti riportano solo quel che gli pare per fomentare le masse e distrarle mi pare un classico che non ci sarebbe nemmeno bisogno di ricordare


Vero.

Ma puo' anche essere vero che il datore di lavoro preferisse rimpiazzare la cassiera ventennale con una piu' giovane e molto meno pagata... voila' il pretesto del furto.

Onestamente non mi stupirei se fosse cosi'


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> In un Carrefour dove lavorava mia moglie in Svizzera, hanno licenziato una donna perchè aveva mangiato un pacchetto di patatine che era stato riportato in magazzino perchè rotto (sarebbe stato buttato via). Tempo dopo il capo della sicurezza è stato sbattuto fuori per aver rubato due telefonini in offerta, ed hanno scoperto che a casa aveva un magazzino enorme di roba rubata sul lavoro.
> Anni fa non potevo fare dei lavori perchè non potevo disturbare dei sindacalisti che dormivano sui macchinari.
> *Vedo sti fatti, ma non li so commentare costruttivamente*.


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> ci son 2 cose basilari ... non conosciamo le leggi tedesche in fatto di lavoro ..... e se è un licenziamento confermato dalla legge c'era ben altro .... poi che come sempre i giornalisti riportano solo quel che gli pare per fomentare le masse e distrarle mi pare un classico che non ci sarebbe nemmeno bisogno di ricordare


La sentenza e' stata confermata dal tribunale del lavoro di Berlino-Brandeburgo


http://www.leggonline.it/articolo.php?id=15598 





​


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> La sentenza e' stata confermata dal tribunale del lavoro di Berlino-Brandeburgo
> 
> 
> http://www.leggonline.it/articolo.php?id=15598
> ...


*"Poco tempo prima, Barbara E aveva portato avanti una protesta sindacale per rivendicare migliori condizioni di lavoro. Molte colleghe hanno manifestato in suo sostegno.*



voilà le pour quoi!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*
*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma lo sapete che le cassiere dell'esselunga non possono bere un sorso d'acqua mentre sono in cassa?


 Ma lo sapete che le bottiglie aperte dell'acqua della mensa scolastica devono essere svuotate e non possono essere portate fuori dalla mensa?
Sapete che io ogni giorno le porto in classe (commettendo un illecito) perché i bambini posano bere senza andare avanti e indietro dal bagno?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Ma lo sapete che le bottiglie aperte dell'acqua della mensa scolastica devono essere svuotate e non possono essere portate fuori dalla mensa?*
> Sapete che io ogni giorno le porto in classe (commettendo un illecito) perché i bambini posano bere senza andare avanti e indietro dal bagno?


oltretutto bello spreco!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oltretutto bello spreco!!


 Sono uno spreco assoluto in costo per la mensa e per la comunità per raccolta e trasporto solo per il fatto che venga acquistata, data l'alta qualità dell'acqua potabile.
Almeno così finisce nelle fogne ...dopo l'uso...


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Come sempre bisogna fare dei distinguo. Ok, sicuramente sarà esagerato il licenziamento di quella cassiera. Ma non sono assolutamente d'accordo con Persa nella difesa a tutti i costi del lavoratore. Ce ne sono alcuni, non tutti ma alcuni, che meriterbbero benissimo il licenziamento senza possibilità di appello.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Come sempre bisogna fare dei distinguo. Ok, sicuramente sarà esagerato il licenziamento di quella cassiera. Ma non sono assolutamente d'accordo con Persa nella difesa a tutti i costi del lavoratore. Ce ne sono alcuni, non tutti ma alcuni, che meriterbbero benissimo il licenziamento senza possibilità di appello.


 ...e anche la lapidazione ...


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...e anche la lapidazione ...


No, per alcuni non varrebbe la pena di sporcare i sassi.


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...e anche la lapidazione ...


 
ma cosa c'entra?!? non si può sempre giustificare tutto e tutti, ci sono comportamenti (e ripeto, esulo dall'esempio della cassiera) che non possono essere giustificati. 
X cui ribadisco che i dipendenti di mio papà che telefonavano da Roma dicendo "Dottò, so' malato" e rimanevano malati x 6 mesi x tornare 2 mesi a Mi e poi ritornare a rm x i mesi restanti, meritavano di essere lasciati a casa e lasciare il posto a gente + volenterosa.
Se ti interessa o ti serve il lavoro ti comporti di conseguenza x non metterlo a rischio


----------



## Old latriglia (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...e anche la lapidazione ...


per una mia ex collega anche le randellate che c'è più gustop


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra?!? non si può sempre giustificare tutto e tutti, ci sono comportamenti (e ripeto, esulo dall'esempio della cassiera) che non possono essere giustificati.
> X cui ribadisco che i dipendenti di mio papà che telefonavano da Roma dicendo "Dottò, so' malato" e rimaneva malato x 6 mesi x toprnare 2 mesi a Mi e poi ritornare a rm meritavano di essere lasciati a casa e lasciare il posto a gente + volenterosa.
> Se ti interessa o ti serve il lavoro ti comporti di conseguenza x non metterlo a rischio


Ma dimmi come fai a sapere che e' un nullafacente e non un depresso?
Se commetti un errore di giudizio e uno si ammazza che fai?

Per me e' la sicurezza con cui giudichi che ti frega


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma dimmi come fai a sapere che e' un nullafacente e non un depresso?
> Se commetti un errore di giudizio e uno si ammazza che fai?
> 
> Per me e' la sicurezza con cui giudichi che ti frega


ti assicuro che la zia della mia amica era tutto meno che depressa. fancazzista, direi


----------



## Old latriglia (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma dimmi come fai a sapere che e' un nullafacente e non un depresso?
> Se commetti un errore di giudizio e uno si ammazza che fai?
> 
> Per me e' la sicurezza con cui giudichi che ti frega


so che suona cinico ......... ma non è un problema del datore di lavoro


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Se mi presenti certificato medico con scritto depressione, allora....ma se me lo presento con scritto influenza puzza un po'.....


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> so che suona cinico ......... ma non è un problema del datore di lavoro


Se la depressione e' causata dal lavoro mi pare proprio sia un problema del datore di lavoro.
Inoltre licenziare una persona perche' depressa e' come licenziare una persona perche' malata di cancro... certo il cancro non e' un problema del datore di lavoro, ma vogliamo tutelarci un minimo o no?

La gente che ci marcia ci sara' sempre, ma non per questo bisogna penalizzare tutti.

Ci si rifa' sempre alla coscienza civica che purtroppo viene a mancare


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Se mi presenti certificato medico con scritto depressione, allora....ma se me lo presento con scritto influenza puzza un po'.....


6 mesi di influenza non te li da manco il Papa


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

*esempio n. 2*

C'è uno che lavora per l'Ente pubblico presso cui lavoro io che IN ORARIO DI LAVORO VA A PROSTITUTE in un motel vicino a PV!!!  Lo licenziereste? Oppure... porello tiene famiglia continuiamo a pagarlo x niente..


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> 6 mesi di influenza non te li da manco il Papa


 
se hai il papà medico ti dà quello che vuoi...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> C'è uno che lavora per l'Ente pubblico presso cui lavoro io che IN ORARIO DI LAVORO VA A PROSTITUTE in un motel vicino a PV!!!  Lo licenziereste? Oppure... porello tiene famiglia continuiamo a pagarlo x niente..



Esempio non pertinente.

Cazzo c'entra con la malattia?


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se la depressione e' causata dal lavoro mi pare proprio sia un problema del datore di lavoro.
> Inoltre licenziare una persona perche' depressa e' come licenziare una persona perche' malata di cancro... certo il cancro non e' un problema del datore di lavoro, ma vogliamo tutelarci un minimo o no?
> 
> *La gente che ci marcia ci sara' sempre, ma non per questo bisogna penalizzare tutti.*
> ...


qui concordo. ma non ammettere che ci sia chi ci marcia o giustificare a tutti i costi mi pare assurdo, oltre che poco costruttivo


----------



## Old latriglia (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se la depressione e' causata dal lavoro mi pare proprio sia un problema del datore di lavoro.
> Inoltre licenziare una persona perche' depressa e' come licenziare una persona perche' malata di cancro... certo il cancro non e' un problema del datore di lavoro, ma vogliamo tutelarci un minimo o no?
> 
> La gente che ci marcia ci sara' sempre, ma non per questo bisogna penalizzare tutti.
> ...


dipende cosa dicono i certificati medici, inoltre se la depressione è causata dal lavoro può anche essere dovuto all'impossibilità del datore di lavoro di licenziare degli idioti che creano quel clima di lavoro ..... e se proprio l'idea di andare in quell'ambiente ti fa venire la depressione sarebbe anche più saggio licenziarsi prima di ammalarsi .... 

la coscienza civica è deceduta di crepacuore dopo la scomparsa della responsabilità personale


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Esempio non pertinente.
> 
> Cazzo c'entra con la malattia?


 
c'entra col licenziamento. Infatti io parlavo di chi ci marcia sul lavoro non di chi è malato davvero


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> se hai il papà medico ti dà quello che vuoi...


Una mazza! Poi ci sono i medici mandati dalla mutua (?) a controllare


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> dipende cosa dicono i certificati medici, inoltre se la depressione è causata dal lavoro può anche essere dovuto all'impossibilità del datore di lavoro di licenziare degli idioti che creano quel clima di lavoro ..... e se proprio l'idea di andare in quell'ambiente ti fa venire la depressione sarebbe anche più saggio licenziarsi prima di ammalarsi ....
> 
> la coscienza civica è deceduta di crepacuore dopo la scomparsa della responsabilità personale





Lettrice ha detto:


> Una mazza! Poi ci sono i medici mandati dalla mutua (?) a controllare


 
la summenzionata zia era in casa a cucinare e fare le pulizie durante il giorno, usciva dopo le 17..........


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Scusate ho sbagliato i quote...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ti assicuro che la zia della mia amica era tutto meno che depressa. fancazzista, direi


Ho una collega che ho chiamato per un po' cazzofacente ...poi è andata fuori di testa in modo eclatante...probabilmente lo era anche prima e il suo disimpegno nel lavoro era solo un sintomo.

Comunque ho fatto il discorso del sistema che mi sembrava chiaro e che invitasse a considerare le cose da una certa prospettiva.
Ogni società a seconda della quantità di surplus che produce ha la possibilità di accettare un più alto numero di improduttivi, siano bambini, vecchi, a
disabili, esauriti o fancazzisti (che poi non so fino a che punto sia una categoria a sè ...ma è un discorso lungo). 
Il problema è che attualmente sta passando il messaggio che la nostra economia sia in crisi al punto di non poter tollerare nessuna improduttività.
Io non sono certa che questo sia vero.
Basti pensare (solo come esempio) alla crisi americana che ha comunque garantito liquidazioni enormi ai responsabili delle azzardate scelte finanziarie delle banche...
Sottolineavo in ogni intervento che allinearsi alla visione padronale e valutare moralmente l'improduttività altrui è azzardato e pericoloso; inoltre non costituisce necessariamente la scelta più corretta, non solo sul piano umano, ma neppure sul piano economico e che non lo è certamente sul piano individuale egoistico perché in condizioni di improduttività può capitare di trovarsi tutti .


----------



## Old latriglia (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> la summenzionata zia era in casa a cucinare e fare le pulizie durante il giorno, usciva dopo le 17..........


pure cogliona  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















dalle 17 alle 20 (o alle 19) l'orario del pomeriggio  

	
	
		
		
	


	





che poi infatti ora anche con l'infortunio ci son gli orari, che era un'altra bella scappatoia anche quella


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> dipende cosa dicono i certificati medici, inoltre se la depressione è causata dal lavoro può anche essere dovuto all'impossibilità del datore di lavoro di licenziare degli idioti che creano quel clima di lavoro .....* e se proprio l'idea di andare in quell'ambiente ti fa venire la depressione sarebbe anche più saggio licenziarsi prima di ammalarsi .... *
> 
> la coscienza civica è deceduta di crepacuore dopo la scomparsa della responsabilità personale


Guarda che non e' esattamente cosi'. 

Il _burnout _ e' causato dal lavoro la depressione si aggiunge dopo.


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> pure cogliona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho sbagliato io...rispettava perfettamente l'orario, tanto era a casa a far la massaia a ns spese...


----------



## Old latriglia (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho una collega che ho chiamato per un po' cazzofacente ...poi è andata fuori di testa in modo eclatante...probabilmente lo era anche prima e il suo disimpegno nel lavoro era solo un sintomo.
> 
> Comunque ho fatto il discorso del sistema che mi sembrava chiaro e che invitasse a considerare le cose da una certa prospettiva.
> Ogni società a seconda della quantità di surplus che produce ha la possibilità di accettare un più alto numero di improduttivi, siano bambini, vecchi, a
> ...


pure alla visione da dipendente non fa molto bene eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	





continua a creare le barricate ......


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho una collega che ho chiamato per un po' cazzofacente ...poi è andata fuori di testa in modo eclatante...probabilmente lo era anche prima e il suo disimpegno nel lavoro era solo un sintomo.
> 
> Comunque ho fatto il discorso del sistema che mi sembrava chiaro e che invitasse a considerare le cose da una certa prospettiva.
> Ogni società a seconda della quantità di surplus che produce ha la possibilità di accettare un più alto numero di improduttivi, siano bambini, vecchi, a
> ...


Grazie Persa, non riuscivo piu' a spiegarmi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> dipende cosa dicono i certificati medici, inoltre se la depressione è causata dal lavoro può anche essere dovuto all'impossibilità del datore di lavoro di licenziare degli idioti che creano quel clima di lavoro ..... e se proprio l'idea di andare in quell'ambiente ti fa venire la depressione sarebbe anche più saggio licenziarsi prima di ammalarsi ....
> 
> la coscienza civica è deceduta di crepacuore dopo la scomparsa della responsabilità personale


Auguro a te di non trovarti tu o nessuno delle persone a cui vuoi bene in condizioni di difficoltà che consiglierebbero di dimettersi con senso civico mettendo sul lastrico una famiglia.


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho una collega che ho chiamato per un po' cazzofacente ...poi è andata fuori di testa in modo eclatante...probabilmente lo era anche prima e il suo disimpegno nel lavoro era solo un sintomo.
> 
> Comunque ho fatto il discorso del sistema che mi sembrava chiaro e che invitasse a considerare le cose da una certa prospettiva.
> Ogni società a seconda della quantità di surplus che produce ha la possibilità di accettare un più alto numero di improduttivi, siano bambini, vecchi, a
> ...


 
il punto, secondo me, è che stiamo ragionando su 2 piani differenti. Tu mi parli di persone malate o con problemi e lì io sono d'accordo con te, non al 100% ma al 200% (così come lo sono sullo spreco dell'acqua). Io parlavo dei fancazzisti che purtroppo esistono e lì non riesco a tollerare


----------



## Old latriglia (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che non e' esattamente cosi'.
> 
> Il _burnout _ e' causato dal lavoro la depressione si aggiunge dopo.


che intendi con burnout?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




anzi ... checactus è?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

Comunque vi ricordo che tante aziende sono anche assicurate per questo tipo d'incidenti... spesso zitti, zitti, distribuiscono il lavoro su altri dipendenti e anziche' sostitituire il dipendente malato coi soldi dell'assicurazione li intascano.

Dalle mie parti capita molto spesso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> pure alla visione da dipendente non fa molto bene eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho già detto che sono figlia di un imprenditore (venuto dal nulla) e che ne conosco problematiche e difficoltà.
Conosco le preoccupazioni e i rischi.
Ma non sono paragonabili a quello di un lavoratore che deve mantenere la famiglia col suo lavoro e che se lo perde è davvero disperato.
Sono molto fortunata perché nella mia vita ho provato la casa di ringhiera col cesso sul pianerottolo e l'albergo con la piscina riscaldata e il bagnino che ti accoglie con l'accappatoio caldo e conosco tutte le situazioni e sono in grado di avere il senso della realtà ...tanto facile da perdere.


----------



## Old latriglia (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Auguro a te di non trovarti tu o nessuno delle persone a cui vuoi bene in condizioni di difficoltà che consiglierebbero di dimettersi con senso civico mettendo sul lastrico una famiglia.

































con senso civico???????

guarda che io parlo di autotutela personale eh ....... se un mio famigliare sta andando in depressione per il lavoro piuttosto ne trovo un secondo io ma gli IMPONGO di uscire da quel posto ... 

s'attacchi al pino il suo capo e vada in rovina con la massa di pirla che ha assunto a suo tempo ....... 

esci un attimo dalla barricata da sindacalista, che dire che in alcuni casi la gente dovrebbe esser licenziata con tanto di legnate non significa che si gioca al padrone stile '800


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Come ho già detto io lavoro per un Ente pubblico. Ora è vero che sto spessissimo su internet a cazzeggiare ma è anche vero che sono presente sul posto di lavoro prontissima a chiudere tutto non appena si presenta del lavoro da svolgere. Ma è vero allo stesso modo che c'è gente che va a farsi 2 o 3 ore di spesa, va con l'amante, va a fare commissioni personali, etc il tutto in orario di lavoro. Questo secondo me non è giusto


----------



## Old latriglia (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho già detto che sono figlia di un imprenditore (venuto dal nulla) e che ne conosco problematiche e difficoltà.
> Conosco le preoccupazioni e i rischi.
> Ma non sono paragonabili a quello di un lavoratore che deve mantenere la famiglia col suo lavoro e che se lo perde è davvero disperato.
> Sono molto fortunata perché nella mia vita ho provato la casa di ringhiera col cesso sul pianerottolo e l'albergo con la piscina riscaldata e il bagnino che ti accoglie con l'accappatoio caldo e conosco tutte le situazioni e sono in grado di avere il senso della realtà ...tanto facile da perdere.


quasi uguale se non che noi dalla piscina riscaldata non ci siamo mai passati ....... e non capisco che conti fai se non vedi che anche un imprenditore ha famiglia ...... e rischia più lui del dipendente


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> che intendi con burnout?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'equivalente di un esaurimento da lavoro... oggi io stessa sono casa a causa per un principio di burnout. Domani torno ma oggi dovevo staccare.

Tre persone del dipartimento di cui sono a capo sono a casa per esaurimento: uno perenne ormai da 7 mesi sta fuori come un capannone, uno ha tentato il suicidio la settimana scorsa, l'altro stavo cercando di reintegrarlo ma onestamente l'idea di avere un morto sulla coscienza mi ha bloccata.

Il lavoro e' insostenibile e all'azienda non fotte un emerito del livello umano.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Come ho già detto io lavoro per un Ente pubblico. Ora è vero che sto spessissimo su internet a cazzeggiare ma è anche vero che sono presente sul posto di lavoro prontissima a chiudere tutto non appena si presenta del lavoro da svolgere. Ma è vero allo stesso modo che c'è gente che va a farsi 2 o 3 ore di spesa, va con l'amante, va a fare commissioni personali, etc il tutto in orario di lavoro. Questo secondo me non è giusto


 Questo è contrallabile con interventi di sistema come si può controllare il sistema idrico riducendo al minimo le perdite. Le soluzioni la sanno trovare gli esperti di organizzazione del lavoro (che dovrebbero fare in modo che non ci siano lavoratori presenti che non sanno come far passare il tempo) e di diritto del lavoro.
Ma non c'entra nulla con la tutela dei lavoratori e con l'allinearsi su posizioni autolesioniste che vengono imposte come uniche soluzioni possibili e che hanno l'unico scopo di mettere i lavoratori l'uno contro l'altro.
E' un po' come il marito traditore che riesce a far competere due disgraziate per assicurarsi i suoi favori.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo è contrallabile con interventi di sistema come si può controllare il sistema idrico riducendo al minimo le perdite. Le soluzioni la sanno trovare gli esperti di organizzazione del lavoro (che dovrebbero fare in modo che non ci siano lavoratori presenti che non sanno come far passare il tempo) e di diritto del lavoro.
> Ma non c'entra nulla con la tutela dei lavoratori e con l'allinearsi su posizioni autolesioniste che vengono imposte come uniche soluzioni possibili e che hanno l'unico scopo di mettere i lavoratori l'uno contro l'altro.
> E' un po' come il marito traditore che riesce a far competere due disgraziate per assicurarsi i suoi favori.


Sposami! Ti apriro' le mie scarpiere!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Se mi presenti certificato medico con scritto depressione, allora....ma se me lo presento con scritto influenza puzza un po'.....


 
guarda che a te il lavoratore non deve presentare nessuna giustificazione scritta attestante la patologia. qualora non lo sapessi, il certificato di malattia è in un duplice copia, la parte con la diagnosi non è copiativa, e sulla seconda copia - che è quella per il datore di lavoro - si legge una beata fava, proprio perché SOLO l'inps DEVE sapere quale malattia tiene il lavoratore a casa.
non troverai mai un medico compiacente che ti compilerà certificati per 6 mesi attestanti un'influenza. il rischio per lui sarebbe troppo grosso.
secondo me t'han raccontato una marea di cazzate.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> quasi uguale se non che noi dalla piscina riscaldata non ci siamo mai passati ....... e non capisco che conti fai se non vedi che anche un imprenditore ha famiglia ...... e rischia più lui del dipendente


Rischia di più e perde di più, ma non finisce nelle stesse condizioni.
Ovvio che non con imprenditore non intendo il negoziante con due commesse ...


----------



## Iago (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma nessuno ha mai fatto la cassiera?
> Non sapete che alla chiusura i conti non tornano mai?
> Se tutti pagassero con carta di credito forse i conti sarebbero sempre perfetti, ma con i contanti capita nel corso di un turno.
> Non è che se sono di più (e capita più spesso che meno
> ...


c'è, eccome se costa (costo lavoro!) di più un cassiere al posto di un commesso...e non avete idea quando subisce i furti di destrezza che succede...

non è furto, una volta chiusi i conti tutte le plusvalenze sono della cassiera


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sposami! Ti apriro' le mie scarpiere!


 Accetto e io le mie ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> dipende cosa dicono i certificati medici, inoltre se la depressione è causata dal lavoro può anche essere dovuto all'impossibilità del datore di lavoro di licenziare degli idioti che creano quel clima di lavoro ..... e se proprio l'idea di andare in quell'ambiente ti fa venire la depressione sarebbe anche più saggio licenziarsi prima di ammalarsi ....
> 
> la coscienza civica è deceduta di crepacuore dopo la scomparsa della responsabilità personale


se anche non fosse causata dal lavoro il lavoratore avrebbe comunque il sacrosanto diritto di stare a casa, se malato.
licenziarsi è una buona idea, per morire depresso e affamato.
ma che cavolo stai dicendo triglia? hai mai sentito parlare di diritto del lavoro?


----------



## Old latriglia (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'equivalente di un esaurimento da lavoro... oggi io stessa sono casa a causa per un principio di burnout. Domani torno ma oggi dovevo staccare.
> 
> Tre persone del dipartimento di cui sono a capo sono a casa per esaurimento: uno perenne ormai da 7 mesi sta fuori come un capannone, uno ha tentato il suicidio la settimana scorsa, l'altro stavo cercando di reintegrarlo ma onestamente l'idea di avere un morto sulla coscienza mi ha bloccata.
> 
> Il lavoro e' insostenibile e all'azienda non fotte un emerito del livello umano.


ah ok grazie 

non so, non ho mai lavorato in posti di questo tipo ... e se iniziavo ad aver l'intolleranza mi prendevo un giorno di ferie  

	
	
		
		
	


	





e dal posto in cui i capricci di una collega stavano diventando fonte di attrito troppo forte mi son licenziata ..... 

e da qui dopo 8 anni di un socio che è stato peggio del peggior mobbing ...... la battaglia l'ho vinta visto che non riuscendo a farmi cacciare se n'è andato lui  

	
	
		
		
	


	

























e ora sembriamo tutti in viaggio di nozze


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda che a te il lavoratore non deve presentare nessuna giustificazione scritta attestante la patologia. qualora non lo sapessi, il certificato di malattia è in un duplice copia, la parte con la diagnosi non è copiativa, e sulla seconda copia - che è quella per il datore di lavoro - si legge una beata fava, proprio perché SOLO l'inps DEVE sapere quale malattia tiene il lavoratore a casa.
> non troverai mai un medico compiacente che ti compilerà certificati per 6 mesi attestanti un'influenza. il rischio per lui sarebbe troppo grosso.
> secondo me t'han raccontato una marea di cazzate.


 
No, Angelo. Una dipendente di mio papà al tel gli ha detto chiaramente "Sig. ...... mi mandi tutti i controlli che vuole, se non sono in casa mio papà medico mi giustificherà". Te lo giuro, questo ha detto.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> secondo me t'han raccontato una marea di cazzate.


Troppo difficile non quotare, quando si coglie nel segno, pur evidentemente risultando irrispettosi.


----------



## Old latriglia (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rischia di più e perde di più, ma non finisce nelle stesse condizioni.
> Ovvio che non con imprenditore non intendo il negoziante con due commesse ...


e perchè?
non è un imprenditore?

vedi che ragioni per classi??

un negoziante con 2 commesse cos'è?
un artigiano con 2 dipendenti cos'è?


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Troppo difficile non quotare, quando si coglie nel segno, pur evidentemente risultando irrispettosi.


 
x carità, liberissimi di non credere ma i fancazzisti ci sono e come


----------



## Old latriglia (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se anche non fosse causata dal lavoro il lavoratore avrebbe comunque il sacrosanto diritto di stare a casa, se malato.
> licenziarsi è una buona idea, per morire depresso e affamato.
> ma che cavolo stai dicendo triglia? hai mai sentito parlare di diritto del lavoro?

































non sapevo che fosse fuori un nuovo diritto del lavoro per cui nel primo posto che ti assumo ci resti fino alla bara  

	
	
		
		
	


	





spero non mi becchino visto che di lavori ne ho cambiati un bel pò ... e proprio perchè non mi ci trovavo con i colleghi o con i capi


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> x carità, liberissimi di non credere ma i fancazzisti ci sono e come


Su questo non posso davvero darti torto.


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Febbraio 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Su questo non posso davvero darti torto.


è già qualcosa


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> è già qualcosa


A buon intenditor, poche parole.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> non sapevo che fosse fuori un nuovo diritto del lavoro per cui nel primo posto che ti assumo ci resti fino alla bara
> 
> 
> 
> ...


triglia ma che cagate dici??
tu  non so quanti anni hai ma puoi permettertelo altri più vecchi o senza una lira no.
Io ho avuto un periodo di merda anni fa di depressione e ti assicuro che se ci dovevo pure aggiungere il carico di cambiare lavoro non me la sarei vista bene...
perchè cazzo generalizzate?? per tanti che ci marciano ci devono rimettere quelli che stan male davvero??
provate a stare male veramente e vediamo se siete tanto ligi e intolleranti.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> ah ok grazie
> 
> non so, non ho mai lavorato in posti di questo tipo ... e se iniziavo ad aver l'intolleranza mi prendevo un giorno di ferie
> 
> ...


Triglia, non e' intolleranza ma sovraccarico... se mi sono rotta le balle mi prendo le ferie... se sono sovraccarico vado in malattia.


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Triglia, non e' intolleranza ma sovraccarico... se mi sono rotta le balle mi prendo le ferie... se sono sovraccarico vado in malattia.


 io non lo posso fare .


----------



## Old latriglia (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> triglia ma che cagate dici??
> tu  non so quanti anni hai ma puoi permettertelo altri più vecchi o senza una lira no.
> Io ho avuto un periodo di merda anni fa di depressione e ti assicuro che se ci dovevo pure aggiungere il carico di cambiare lavoro non me la sarei vista bene...
> perchè cazzo generalizzate?? per tanti che ci marciano ci devono rimettere quelli che stan male davvero??
> provate a stare male veramente e vediamo se siete tanto ligi e intolleranti.


asu però .... ognuno ha le sue priorità ... a me hanno insegnato che è la salute che ti devo dire?
e penso che se il proprio lavoro porta alla depressione o comunque ad ammalarsi allora ci si mette a cercarne un altro ... perchè che ci si sta male li dentro non è che diventa evidente solo quando si sta alla frutta eh


----------



## Old latriglia (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Triglia, non e' intolleranza ma sovraccarico... se mi sono rotta le balle mi prendo le ferie... se sono sovraccarico vado in malattia.


buona va, la seconda mio padre me l'aveva consigliata quando mi licenziai  

	
	
		
		
	


	









se gli davo retta gli avrei scroccato anche i 3/4 mesi della riabilitazione dopo che mi han chiodato un ginocchio


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> *buona va, la seconda mio padre me l'aveva consigliata quando mi licenziai*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Onestamente non le faccio queste cagate. La mia posizione nella compagnia e' al momento surplus, un manager di troppo, potrei starmene a casa fino al 31 di Marzo senza che nessuno mi disturbi... 

Se prendo un giorno e' perche' realmente ne ho bisogno.

Ma si siamo tutti fancazzisti, meno male ci siete voi


----------



## Old latriglia (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Onestamente non le faccio queste cagate. La mia posizione nella compagnia e' al momento surplus, un manager di troppo, potrei starmene a casa fino al 31 di Marzo senza che nessuno mi disturbi...
> 
> Se prendo un giorno e' perche' realmente ne ho bisogno.
> 
> Ma si siamo tutti fancazzisti, meno male ci siete voi


beh se conti che il problema nasceva da una collega che te la trovavi alle 7 di mattina che piangeva perchè il moroso non l'aveva chiamata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e dal fatto che non volevano darmi le ferie ad agosto perchè avevo rifiutato di andare un sabato dalle 7 alle 11, che di solito facevamo dalle 8 alle 12 .... 

non la feci nemmeno io, anche se se la sarebbero meritata ... tra l'altro più le capo ufficio che i proprietari, di quelli nemmeno sapevo che faccia avessero


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè non ti procuri una licenza di caccia, invece?


a me non  danno fastidio gli uccellini, ma se ne avessi uno stormo nelle orecchie per 8 ore al giorno potrei pensarci...


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'ho letta anche io quella della tipa che cantava
> il licenziamento no ma due pappine appena parte a intonare se le merita


basta un richiamo scritto no?



Asudem ha detto:


> io anche in ufficio canto


 e fai bene, canto anche io...ma se e quando qualcuno mi dice di smetterla la smetto...il fischiatore no


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Febbraio 2009)

Io a scuola non posso cantare...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> No, Angelo. Una dipendente di mio papà al tel gli ha detto chiaramente "Sig. ...... mi mandi tutti i controlli che vuole, se non sono in casa mio papà medico mi giustificherà". Te lo giuro, questo ha detto.



puoi essere anche figlia del papa, che la giustificazione deve essere valida per l'inps, non per il datore di lavoro. e se l'inps non ti trova al domicilio indicato sul certificato, nelle fasce orarie previste, non accetta altre giustificazioni se non: una pezza giustificativa rilasciata in uno studio medico attestante che a quell'ora ti trovavi lì per una visita di controllo e/o per una terapia (e la comunicazione deve essere data preventivamente anche al datore di lavoro, in caso di visita medica programmata) o lo scontrino di una farmacia il cui orario deve coincidere con quello della visita "mancata". e comunque possono ugualmente romperti le palle perché in farmacia puoi andarci al di fuori degli orari di visita.
con questo non voglio escludere a priori che la persona in questione ci stesse marciando, ma ritento che quella frase può essere stata detta per provocazione e mi chiedo il perché. in risposta a quale accusa. 
a me non è mai passato per la testa di dire "mi mandi pure tutti i controlli che vuole tanto sono in casa" perché nessuno ha mai telefonato chiedendomi se fossi realmente ammalata, intimandomi di tornare o pensando che ci stessi marciando, e sono mancata 4 mesi di fila dal lavoro.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> la summenzionata zia era in casa a cucinare e fare le pulizie durante il giorno, usciva dopo le 17..........


gli orari per le visite di controllo sono, per la sera, dalle 17 alle 19


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma fatemi capire, state costruendo un caso da due cazzo di buoni rubati?


 non sono rubati, se li è portati a casa dopo che un cliente li aveva dimenticati perchè avuti in cambio della restituzione dei vuoti di bottiglia..
come dire che se io trovo un portafogli di un cliente dopo che gli ho dato il resto e me lo tengo, mi denunciano per furto perchè loro sono i proprietari del portafogli stesso...ma per piacere...non è questione di pietà, compassione o altro...credo proprio che sia giuridicamente una PUTTANATA....


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> una cretina ha preso 2 buoni sconto da 1,30 e l'hanno licenziata.
> qua alcuni sostengono che sia una merdata (il licenziamento ) e altri che sia lecito perchè rubare è rubare.


 continuate a parlare di rubare....non credo stia in questi termini...e il licenziamento non ci sta perchè non ha rubato una proprietà del datore di lavoro. caso mai chi doveva denunciare (ma proprio al limite) la persona che ha dimenticato i buoni e che (così pare sennò altrimenti non staremmo qui a discuterne) non se li è visti riconsegnare..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> non sapevo che fosse fuori un nuovo diritto del lavoro per cui nel primo posto che ti assumo ci resti fino alla bara
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma che cagate stai raccontando? cosa c'entra se è il primo o l'ultimo posto? quindi se ti viene la depressione a 20 puoi licenziarti invece se ti viene a 50 no?
scusa ma sembra che stai scrivendo tanto per scrivere qualcosa. cosa cazzo c'entra che ti sei licenziata perché non andavi d'accordo con i colleghi? tra il non andare d'accordo con i colleghi ed essere depressi ce ne passa un bel po', sai? e soprattutto, ripeto, la depressione dove cazzo c'è scritto che può venire solo per motivi di lavoro? se mi viene un cancro perché respiro esalazioni nocive al lavoro anziché mettermi in malattia devo licenziarmi e andare a fare la chemio sperando che passi?


----------



## Old unaCOMEtante (26 Febbraio 2009)

*x moltimodi, brugola, minerva.......*

.......e chi la pensa come voi: signori e signore, il concetto è che non bisogna rubare! Che centra la differenza tra un centesimo e milioni di euro?! Non bisogna rubare! Fare differenze significa ''abbuonare'' certe malsane abitudini, quale appropriarsi di ciò che non è nostro purché sia cosa di poco conto. Non raccontatela, per favore! Siate onesti: questo vostro perbenismo è dovuto dal fatto che stiamo parlando di altrui denaro. Vorrei vedere se toccassero i vostri averi......


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

unaCOMEtante ha detto:


> .......e chi la pensa come voi: signori e signore, il concetto è che non bisogna rubare! Che centra la differenza tra un centesimo e milioni di euro?! Non bisogna rubare! Fare differenze significa ''abbuonare'' certe malsane abitudini, quale appropriarsi di ciò che non è nostro purché sia cosa di poco conto. Non raccontatela, per favore! Siate onesti: questo vostro perbenismo è dovuto dal fatto che stiamo parlando di altrui denaro. Vorrei vedere se toccassero i vostri averi......


*NON LI HA RUBATI!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Old unaCOMEtante (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> continuate a parlare di rubare....non credo stia in questi termini...e il licenziamento non ci sta perchè non ha rubato una proprietà del datore di lavoro. caso mai chi doveva denunciare (ma proprio al limite) la persona che ha dimenticato i buoni e che (così pare sennò altrimenti non staremmo qui a discuterne) non se li è visti riconsegnare..


cosa trovata, cosa rubata: questo è un vecchio detto che ognuno ha il diritto di scegliere, in base alla propria coscenza, di rispettare o no!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

unaCOMEtante ha detto:


> .......e chi la pensa come voi: signori e signore, il concetto è che non bisogna rubare! Che centra la differenza tra un centesimo e milioni di euro?! Non bisogna rubare! Fare differenze significa ''abbuonare'' certe malsane abitudini, quale appropriarsi di ciò che non è nostro purché sia cosa di poco conto. Non raccontatela, per favore! Siate onesti: questo vostro perbenismo è dovuto dal fatto che stiamo parlando di altrui denaro. Vorrei vedere se toccassero i vostri averi......




ammappelo se n'è svegliato un altro.
ma se io trovo un accendino in terra e me lo metto in tasca, è furto?
e RIPETO la domanda a cui non mi si risponde: se la cassiera avesse dato i buoni sconto al supermercato, sarebbe stato furto lo stesso? comunque di fatto il signore non aveva più i buoni. quindi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

unaCOMEtante ha detto:


> cosa trovata, cosa rubata: questo è un vecchio detto che ognuno ha il diritto di scegliere, in base alla propria coscenza, di rispettare o no!


voglio vedere se trovi 500 euro in mezzo alla strada, se ti fiondi come un avvoltoio sulla carogna o se te ne vai pensando "no no, sennò sto rubando".


----------



## Old unaCOMEtante (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> *NON LI HA RUBATI!!!!!!!!!!!*


quindi se tu perdi il portafogli e io non te lo restituisco non lo sto rubando. La pensi così? Se si, chiudo subito il discorso.


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ammappelo se n'è svegliato un altro.
> ma se io trovo un accendino in terra e me lo metto in tasca, è furto?
> e RIPETO la domanda a cui non mi si risponde: se la cassiera avesse dato i buoni sconto al supermercato, sarebbe stato furto lo stesso? comunque di fatto il signore non aveva più i buoni. quindi?


 certto che per lo stesso principio che lo sartebbe stato!!!!!!!
ma nessuno può licenziare il datore di lavoro... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




io gli brucerei il supermercato, almeno avrei commesso un vero reato..


----------



## Old unaCOMEtante (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> voglio vedere se trovi 500 euro in mezzo alla strada, se ti fiondi come un avvoltoio sulla carogna o se te ne vai pensando "no no, sennò sto rubando".


ne ho trovati molti di più e li ho dati ad un sacerdote missionario. Ora non polemizzare sulla questione religiosa: ognuno crede a ciò che vuole. io ho ritenuto doveroso fare questo gesto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

unaCOMEtante ha detto:


> quindi se tu perdi il portafogli e io non te lo restituisco non lo sto rubando. La pensi così? Se si, chiudo subito il discorso.


per restituirlo devono esserci dentro documenti e/o qualcosa che possa fare risalire al proprietario.
e nel momento in cui te lo rendo mi devi il 10%, per legge. quindi a conti fatti, la cassiera non ha rubato 1,81€ ma 1,63 €. facciamo le cose giuste. l'accusa è sbagliata. il processo da invalidare.


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

unaCOMEtante ha detto:


> quindi se tu perdi il portafogli e io non te lo restituisco non lo sto rubando. La pensi così? Se si, chiudo subito il discorso.


 chiudi il discorso e non perchè questa può essere una cosa opinabile. se trovo qualcosa non posso averlo rubato...il furto presuppone il sottrarre scientemente la proprietà ad un proprietario e trovare qualcosa e tenerselo mi spiace per te non rientra in questo..puoi sbattere la testa contro il muro fino a che il contenuto non chiede pietà ma così è...
mah!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

unaCOMEtante ha detto:


> ne ho trovati molti di più e li ho dati ad un sacerdote missionario. Ora non polemizzare sulla questione religiosa: ognuno crede a ciò che vuole. io ho ritenuto doveroso fare questo gesto



robin hood, guarda che rubare ai ricchi per dare ai poveri non è una giustificazione. secondo il tuo ragionamento hai rubato comunque, poi ti sei sbarazzato della refurtiva. non girare la frittata a tuo piacimento: li dovevi lasciare in terra o dove li hai trovati.

del resto, chi ci dice che la cassiera non avesse intenzione di dare quei due buoni sconto alla sua vicina di casa vecchina e povera?


----------



## Old unaCOMEtante (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> chiudi il discorso e non perchè questa può essere una cosa opinabile. se trovo qualcosa non posso averlo rubato...il furto presuppone il sottrarre scientemente la proprietà ad un proprietario e trovare qualcosa e tenerselo mi spiace per te non rientra in questo..puoi sbattere la testa contro il muro fino a che il contenuto non chiede pietà ma così è...
> mah!


spero vivamente non ti capiti mai di perdere qualcosa di valore, denaro compreso: dovesse capitarti, vedrai come cambierai idea. Ciao


----------



## Old unaCOMEtante (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per restituirlo devono esserci dentro documenti e/o qualcosa che possa fare risalire al proprietario.
> e nel momento in cui te lo rendo mi devi il 10%, per legge. quindi a conti fatti, la cassiera non ha rubato 1,81€ ma 1,63 €. facciamo le cose giuste. l'accusa è sbagliata. il processo da invalidare.


Su questo non posso darti torto


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

unaCOMEtante ha detto:


> ne ho trovati molti di più e li ho dati ad un sacerdote missionario. Ora non polemizzare sulla questione religiosa: ognuno crede a ciò che vuole. io ho ritenuto doveroso fare questo gesto


 si, ma non crederti meglio di chi se li terrebbe, cara/o...e ti ricordo che la superbia è un peccato capitale...


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2009)

sinonimi di rubare

*rapinare,* *razziare,* *svaligiare,* *saccheggiare,* *ripulire,* *depredare,* *trafugare,* *estorcere,* *scippare,* *fare man bassa** sottrarre,* *togliere,* *appropriarsi,* *impadronirsi,* *carpire*


contrari di rubare

*restituire,* *rendere,* *ridare,* *offrire,* *donare    *


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

unaCOMEtante ha detto:


> spero vivamente non ti capiti mai di perdere qualcosa di valore, denaro compreso: dovesse capitarti, vedrai come cambierai idea. Ciao


ma che cavolo dici? certo che mi è successo, ma non mi sono sentito DERUBATO...ci sei o ci fai?


----------



## Old unaCOMEtante (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> robin hood, guarda che rubare ai ricchi per dare ai poveri non è una giustificazione. secondo il tuo ragionamento hai rubato comunque, poi ti sei sbarazzato della refurtiva. non girare la frittata a tuo piacimento: li dovevi lasciare in terra o dove li hai trovati.


Vista la grande ''onestà'' della gente, qualche mortaccione di fame avrebbe preso il denaro da me trovato. Stanne certa. E' bello sudarsi la pagnotta, credimi. In africa, invece, sono la che muoiono di fame. Si, il mio concetto di ragionamento è un poco incoerente, perchè l'azione stessa ha ugualmente privato il vero proprietario per aiutare un istituto per bambini.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> sinonimi di rubare
> 
> *rapinare,* *razziare,* *svaligiare,* *saccheggiare,* *ripulire,* *depredare,* *trafugare,* *estorcere,* *scippare,* *fare man bassa** sottrarre,* *togliere,* *appropriarsi,* *impadronirsi,* *carpire*
> 
> ...


"trovare qualcosa" non lo vedo tra i sinonimi.


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

avevamo proprio bisogno del dizionario dell'agios di turno...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

*Mi state facendo schiantare*


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


 in effetti mi pareva di aver sentito un tonfo...


----------



## Old unaCOMEtante (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma che cavolo dici? certo che mi è successo, ma non mi sono sentito DERUBATO...ci sei o ci fai?


 
ammiro la tua bontà per non aver pensato: ''Ma va a mori' ammazzato/a'', riferito a chi non ti ha restituito (se fosse stato possibile rintracciarti) il valore che hai perduto


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> in effetti mi pareva di aver sentito un tonfo...



Il mio culus nobilis sul divano


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

unaCOMEtante ha detto:


> Vista la grande ''onestà'' della gente, qualche mortaccione di fame avrebbe preso il denaro da me trovato. Stanne certa. E' bello sudarsi la pagnotta, credimi. In africa, invece, sono la che muoiono di fame. Si, il mio concetto di ragionamento è un poco incoerente, perchè l'azione stessa ha ugualmente privato il vero proprietario per aiutare un istituto per bambini.



eh no senti. allora. o facciamo gli onesti SEMPRE o mai. posso entrare domani in banca e rapinarla, per poi devolvere il bottino alla ricerca sui tumori infantili. sarebbe un bel gesto il secondo, ma non mi scagionerebbe dal primo. tu non solo hai rubato, hai fatto anche la bella figura alle spalle di chi quei soldi li aveva persi. sempre secondo il tuo ragionamento. spiacente ma la finalità non ti scagiona, seppure nobile. sei un ladro. e il furto è espressamente vietato nei comandamenti. niente paradiso.


----------



## Old unaCOMEtante (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> "trovare qualcosa" non lo vedo tra i sinonimi.


ora non farci su i ricamini pur di avere ragione. mi pare che mari' abbia chiaramente espresso significati e contrari di un termine.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

unaCOMEtante ha detto:


> ammiro la tua bontà per non aver pensato: ''Ma va a mori' ammazzato/a'', riferito a chi non ti ha restituito (se fosse stato possibile rintracciarti) il valore che hai perduto



Per una come 1.80 euro non mi spreco


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

*altro che schiantare*



Lettrice ha detto:


>


una gana de dì donai unu buccicconi a sfrontarura


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

la questione è che se il giudice ha ritenuto che tenersi qualcosa che si è trovati in un posto che si potrebbe ritenere proprietà privata (anche se aperto al pubblico come un supermercato) e quindi ritenere reato non restitutire alla proprietà ciò che si è trovato...furto proprio no...*forse appropriazione indebita?*


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

unaCOMEtante ha detto:


> ammiro la tua bontà per non aver pensato: ''Ma va a mori' ammazzato/a'', riferito a chi non ti ha restituito (se fosse stato possibile rintracciarti) il valore che hai perduto


l'ho pensato, ma sinceramente non l'ho ritenuto un ladro...


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il mio culus nobilis sul divano


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> una gana de dì donai unu buccicconi a sfrontarura


Gia' dato.

Mi e' venuto il bruciore di stomaco questo pomeriggio.


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

unaCOMEtante ha detto:


> ora non farci su i ricamini pur di avere ragione. mi pare che mari' abbia chiaramente espresso significati e contrari di un termine.


 la logica l'hai persa e l'ha trovata qualcuno e non te l'ha restituita? che ladro!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

unaCOMEtante ha detto:


> ora non farci su i ricamini pur di avere ragione. mi pare che mari' abbia chiaramente espresso significati e contrari di un termine.



guarda che i ricamini mi sembra che li stia facendo tu. però sui vetri, a forza si unghiate. con la tua pseudo onestà a tutti i costi.
di sicuro non peccate mai. mai una multa, mai un canone rai non pagato, mai una bolletta pagata in ritardo, mai un lavoro dal dentista o dal carrozziere o da chissà chi fatto in nero per risparmiare, mai una cicca buttata per strada. MAI MAI MAI.
più perfetti di Cristo. 
talmente perfetti e onesti o buoni di cuore da sostenere che una poveretta si sia meritata di perdere il lavoro, ritrovandosi nella merda, per due merde di buoni sconto del valore di un pacchetto di caramelle, LASCIATI in cassa da un cliente, e non RUBATI, a un cliente.


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

e poi...c'è furto e furto e non si può non tenere conto del valore della "refurtiva"...informatevi prima di dare azione ai polpastrelli.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gia' dato.
> 
> Mi e' venuto il bruciore di stomaco questo pomeriggio.


a me si sta attorcigliando la milza guarda


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> la logica l'hai persa e l'ha trovata qualcuno e non te l'ha restituita? che ladro!!!!!!!!!!!


smettila di ricamare


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> smettila di ricamare


 sono un fan del punto croce..qualcosa in contrario? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mi sto facendo un corredino trendy anzicheno...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> sono un fan del punto croce..qualcosa in contrario?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quel il centrino non ti ha soddisfatto?


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

ma anche il patchwork ha il suo bel perchè...


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> "trovare qualcosa" non lo vedo tra i sinonimi.


te lo spiego piu' tardi ;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
FORSE
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
Nell'intervallo goditi questo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRnBAvUBaaY


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quel il centrino non ti ha soddisfatto?


 fra non molto è il mio compleanno..comincia dare mano agli arti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma anche il patchwork ha il suo bel perchè...




va che belle tendine ho ricamato tra un post e l'altro  

	
	
		
		
	


	


















 le prossime le faccio all'uncinetto


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> va che belle tendine ho ricamato tra un post e l'altro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 anche delle lenzuoline di Sangallo non mi dispiacerebbero...stai prendendo appunti?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> fra non molto è il mio compleanno..comincia dare mano agli arti
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ho già provveduto.

dove la trovi un'altra camicia così ricamata?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> *te lo spiego piu' tardi ;*
> ;


grazie ma faccio volentieri a meno


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> anche delle lenzuoline di Sangallo non mi dispiacerebbero...stai prendendo appunti?


non esagerare però. se vuoi che ricami anche la carta da parati dillo pure


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ho già provveduto.
> 
> dove la trovi un'altra camicia così ricamata?


 abbiamo scherzato.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ti ricordo qualcuno che ti prendeva a calci in culo all'asilo nido?


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non esagerare però. se vuoi che ricami anche la carta da parati dillo pure


 la carta da parati è sufficiente che me la posi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> abbiamo scherzato....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non ho frequetato nè nido nè materna.
però mi ricordi quel bambino che picchiavo alle elementari


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *non ho frequetato nè nido nè materna.*
> però mi ricordi quel bambino che picchiavo alle elementari


e qui si spiegano tante cose....
ma che poi ti ha cambiato i connotati alle medie...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> la carta da parati è sufficiente che me la posi...



fidati


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e qui si spiegano tante cose....
> ma che poi ti ha cambiato i connotati alle medie...


fortunatamente siamo andati in due medie diverse


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> fidati




















lo so che sei affidabile.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




comincio a chiedere le ferie per supervisionare ai lavori...


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> fortunatamente siamo andati in due medie diverse


 ma io ti aspettavo all'uscita della tua...


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

*angelo*

mi sa che stiamo dando un senso al titolo del thread...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> mi sa che stiamo dando un senso al titolo del thread...




























   temo di si


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma io ti aspettavo all'uscita della tua...


non credo, avevo scelto il turno opposto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> lo so che sei affidabile..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



intanto chiedi le ferie per andare a cagher, va  

	
	
		
		
	


	












detto ciò, assecondo il mio stomaco che ruggisce e vado a cenare.

ciao mink


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> intanto chiedi le ferie per andare a cagher, va
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 anche io...coj...
ciao


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non credo, avevo scelto il turno opposto


 appunto...


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> grazie ma faccio volentieri a meno


Figurati, non insisto


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

unaCOMEtante ha detto:


> ne ho trovati molti di più e li ho dati ad un sacerdote missionario. Ora non polemizzare sulla questione religiosa: ognuno crede a ciò che vuole. io ho ritenuto doveroso fare questo gesto


che cazzo c'entra? non li hai ridati al proprietario neanche tu


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

ma l'articolo che ha postato marì non l'avete letto?
guarda caso hanno ritenuto l'infamia imperdonabile perchè questa aveva protestato coi sindacati per migliorare le condizioni dei lavoratori.
Svegliaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma l'articolo che ha postato marì non l'avete letto?
> guarda caso hanno ritenuto l'infamia imperdonabile perchè questa aveva protestato coi sindacati per migliorare le condizioni dei lavoratori.
> Svegliaaaaaa!!!


Sono sconvolta dall'esaltazione dell'onestà fatta in questa discussione inorridendo per molto meno di una pagliuzza negando l'esistenza di travi...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono sconvolta dall'esaltazione dell'onestà fatta in questa discussione inorridendo per molto meno di una pagliuzza negando l'esistenza di travi...


anche a me lascia sconvolta vedere con quale accanimento son tutti contro un piccolo errore di una lavoratrice che ha speso 31 anni nella stessa azienda , quindi non credo fosse tanto disonesta a meno che i datori di lavoro non fossero proprio dei coglioni da tenersela tutto questo tempo..
e sono gli stessi che non si fanno fare la fattura dal meccanico , dal dentista, che se possono fare l'affare dal cinesino per la borsetta di marca, che la differenziata la fanno un giorno sì e tre no...
gli dedico volentieri questa canzone:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01Q946mohG4
 

a quella che ha trovato i soldini e li ha dati al sacerdote poi non so che regalerei.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche a me lascia sconvolta vedere con quale accanimento son tutti contro un piccolo errore di una lavoratrice che ha speso 31 anni nella stessa azienda , quindi non credo fosse tanto disonesta a meno che i datori di lavoro non fossero proprio dei coglioni da tenersela tutto questo tempo..
> e sono gli stessi che non si fanno fare la fattura dal meccanico , dal dentista, che se possono fare l'affare dal cinesino per la borsetta di marca, che la differenziata la fanno un giorno sì e tre no...
> gli dedico volentieri questa canzone
> 
> ...



eh ma lui l'ha fatto perché sennò li avrebbe raccolto un mortaccio di fame. non lo capisci?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche a me lascia sconvolta vedere con quale accanimento son tutti contro un piccolo errore di una lavoratrice che ha speso 31 anni nella stessa azienda , quindi non credo fosse tanto disonesta a meno che i datori di lavoro non fossero proprio dei coglioni da tenersela tutto questo tempo..
> e sono gli stessi che non si fanno fare la fattura dal meccanico , dal dentista, che se possono fare l'affare dal cinesino per la borsetta di marca, che la differenziata la fanno un giorno sì e tre no...
> gli dedico volentieri questa canzone
> 
> ...


non vorrei sembrare pignola ma... la canzone dov'è?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non vorrei sembrare pignola ma... la canzone dov'è?


rompichez, dammi il tempo"!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01Q946mohG4

tiè


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> rompichez, dammi il tempo"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bellissima. ecco perché ti amo


----------



## Iago (26 Febbraio 2009)

*cose 'e pazz...*

domandina semplice semplice rivolta a tutti quelli che hanno ritenuto giusto il licenziamento 

a chi avrebbe rubato??

al supermercato??


se ha chiuso la cassa con esattezza che altro devono avere??


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bellissima. ecco perché ti amo


è una delle mie preferite perchè rappresenta tutti quei pirla pronti a scagliare pietre e a condannare essendo peggio.
Attuale più che mai.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> domandina semplice semplice rivolta a tutti quelli che hanno ritenuto giusto il licenziamento
> 
> a chi avrebbe rubato??
> 
> ...



rinunciaci iago. con le stronzate che son saltate fuori dopo, ho rinunciato ad avere risposte.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è una delle mie preferite perchè rappresenta tutti quei pirla pronti a scagliare pietre e a condannare essendo peggio.
> *Attuale più che mai.*


lo sarà sempre di più, temo.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo sarà sempre di più, temo.


oggi è la fotografia di come siamo diventati


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> rompichez, dammi il tempo"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 E con questo non hai solo il mio amore, ma anche quello di mio figlio!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E con questo non hai solo il mio amore, ma anche quello di mio figlio!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E con questo non hai solo* il mio amore*, ma anche quello di mio figlio!


intendi amore fraterno, vero?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oggi è la fotografia di come siamo diventati


speriamo non tutti.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> speriamo non tutti.



no, non tutti ma tanti.Li vediamo tutti i giorni e in certe cose tutti ci riconosciamo.


----------



## Iago (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> rinunciaci iago. con le stronzate che son saltate fuori dopo, ho rinunciato ad avere risposte.



è incredibile!

...quando sento queste estremizzazioni fuori dal mondo devo pensare sia che non hanno proprio cognizione di avere una persona alle proprie dipendenze, che grazie al suo lavoro, alla sua passione, ai suoi sorrisi è il primo artefice della condotta e della riuscita di un azienda e sicuramente non hanno mai fatto una cassa....ma immaginano quante migliaia di transazioni di soldi fà una cassiera di supermercato??

se trova in meno gliele deve rifondere, e và da sè che se trova in più se lo può prendere, e tutto questo è determinato solo da errori...da ambo le parti.


(i supermercati registrano il 10% dei furti in merce...un numero enorme, pensateci...e tornate su questo pianeta!!)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

Mi sembra che questa discussione faccia anche riflettere sul diverso valore che viene sempre dato alle cose, al denaro, alla proprietà rispetto alle persone.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, non tutti ma tanti.Li vediamo tutti i giorni e in certe cose tutti ci riconosciamo.


onestamente io riconosco non mi ci riconosco.


----------



## Iago (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra che questa discussione faccia anche riflettere sul diverso valore che viene sempre dato alle cose, al denaro, alla proprietà rispetto alle persone.



infatti!!


fà capire tantissime cose dell'umanità e di cosa c'abbiamo nel profondo dell'animo  (a parte nella capoccia)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> è incredibile!
> 
> ...quando sento queste estremizzazioni fuori dal mondo devo pensare sia che non hanno proprio cognizione di avere una persona alle proprie dipendenze, che grazie al suo lavoro, alla sua passione, ai suoi sorrisi è il primo artefice della condotta e della riuscita di un azienda e sicuramente non hanno mai fatto una cassa....ma immaginano quante migliaia di transazioni di soldi fà una cassiera di supermercato??
> 
> ...



non va mica da sè. se ha in più se lo ciuccia l'azienda (a meno che non ometta di dirlo), e la cosa è ancora più scandalosa.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> onestamente io riconosco non mi ci riconosco.



lo dicevo anch'io amore, eppure in piccole cose si.
Il gioiellino di cellulare che costa un botto ma lo voglio perchè fa tanto fiigo, la parabolina per vedere i film in prima...cazzatine così.
per fortuna solo in cazzatine ma non so poi se sia perchè a me del soldo frega un cazzo perchè non ce l'ho o cosa...


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> onestamente io riconosco non mi ci riconosco.


 mi tocca quotarti...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> mi tocca quotarti...


non fate lo stesso errore per il quale vi siete scandalizzati prima...tutti perfetti??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra che questa discussione faccia anche riflettere sul diverso valore che viene sempre dato alle cose, al denaro, alla proprietà rispetto alle persone.


e oserei aggiungere anche al rispetto delle persone. sentirmi dire che un depresso (o un qualsiasi altro malato) si deve licenziare anzichè stare in malattia m'ha fatto tornar su il pranzo di ferragosto 2007.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non fate lo stesso errore per il quale vi siete scandalizzati prima...tutti perfetti??



sono tutt'altro che perfetta. ma la canzone non elenca tutti i "mali" del mondo. è riferita a determinati soggetti. che non hanno qualcuna di quelle caratteristiche, ma pressoché tutte o un gran gruppo. non certo a chi ha sky.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> intendi amore fraterno, vero?


 Non sarai mica gelosa?  

	
	
		
		
	


	
































Il nostro è un amore comune ...love&peace!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Non sarai mica gelosa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma cosa dici mai? cosa te lo fa credere?


































sai che dicendo peace&love...


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

unaCOMEtante ha detto:


> Vista la grande ''onestà'' della gente, qualche mortaccione di fame avrebbe preso il denaro da me trovato. Stanne certa. E' bello sudarsi la pagnotta, credimi. In africa, invece, sono la che muoiono di fame. Si, il mio concetto di ragionamento è un poco incoerente, perchè l'azione stessa ha ugualmente privato il vero proprietario per aiutare un istituto per bambini.


mi era sfuggito...mortaccione di fame???????????
tel chi quello che piannge lacrime per i bambini dell'africa e poi tirerebbe un bel calcio nel culo a quello che gli lava i vetri della macchina al semaforo...non che magari anche a me non potrebbe venire voglia di farlo, ma perlomeno non vado fare lezioncine patetiche agli altri.....
mia madre ha frequentato per un po' di tempo la chiesa e le "signore" che organizzano missioni caritatevoli per la chiesa....non c'era bisogno di Albert Einstein per capire quanto fossero stronze queste persone..e ongi volta che venivano a casa mi venivano i brividi solo a guardarle. mi provoca(va)no un fastidio fisico e facevo di tutto (tipo accendermi la sigaretta e rimanere nella stessa stanza) per farle sentire a disagio. e lo stesso trucchetto lo usavo per le testimoni di geova che venivano a trovare sempre mia madre...che gente...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sono tutt'altro che perfetta. ma la canzone non elenca tutti i "mali" del mondo. è riferita a determinati soggetti. che non hanno qualcuna di quelle caratteristiche, ma pressoché tutte o un gran gruppo. non certo a chi ha sky.


guarda oltre alle mie affermazioni.
neach'io mi ci ritrovo se non in certe cazzate consumistiche che però mi fanno appartenere a dei gruppi.

Sono intorno a noi, in mezzo a noi, in molti casi siamo noi a far promesse senza mantenerle mai se non per calcolo, il fine è solo l'utile, il mezzo ogni possibile, la posta in gioco è massima, l'imperativo è vincere e non far partecipare nessun altro, nella logica del gioco la sola regola è esser scaltro: niente scrupoli o rispetto verso i propri simili perchè gli ultimi saranno gli ultimi se i primi sono irraggiungibili. Sono tanti arroganti coi più deboli, zerbini coi potenti, sono replicanti, sono tutti identici guardali stanno dietro a machere e non li puoi distinguere. Come lucertole si arrampicano, e se poi perdon la coda la ricomprano. Fanno quel che vogliono si sappia in giro fanno, spendono, spandono e sono quel che hanno. 
Sono intorno a me ma non parlano con me... Sono come me ma si sentono meglio... 
Sono intorno a me ma non parlano con me... Sono come me ma si sentono meglio... 
...e come le supposte abitano in blisters full-optiona, con cani oltre i 120 decibels e nani manco fosse Disneyland, vivon col timore di poter sembrare poveri, quel che hanno ostentano e tutto il resto invidiano, poi lo comprano, in costante escalation col vicino costruiscono: parton dal pratino e vanno fino in cielo, han più parabole sul tetto che S.Marco nel Vangelo e sono quelli che di sabato lavano automobili che alla sera sfrecciano tra l'asfalto e i pargoli, medi come i ceti cui appartengono, terra-terra come i missili cui assomigliano. Tiratissimi, s'infarinano, s'alcolizzano e poi s'impastano su un albero, boom! Nasi bianchi come Fruit of the Loom che diventano più rossi d'un livello di Doom... 
Sono intorno a me ma non parlano con me... Sono come me ma si sentono meglio... 
Sono intorno a me ma non parlano con me... Sono come me ma si sentono meglio... 
Ognun per se, Dio per se, mani che si stringono tra i banchi delle chiese alla domenica, mani ipocrite, mani che fan cose che non si raccontano altrimenti le altre mani chissà cosa pensano, si scandalizzano. Mani che poi firman petizioni per lo sgombero, mani lisce come olio di ricino, mani che brandiscon manganelli, che farciscono gioielli, che si alzano alle spalle dei fratelli. Quelli che la notte non si può girare più, quelli che vanno a mignotte mentre i figli guardan la tv, che fanno i boss, che compran Class, che son sofisticati da chiamare i NAS, incubi di plastica che vorrebbero dar fuoco ad ogni zingara ma l'unica che accendono è quella che dà loro l'elemosina ogni sera, quando mi nascondo sulla faccia oscura della loro luna nera... 
Sono intorno a me ma non parlano con me... Sono come me ma si sentono meglio... 
Sono intorno a me ma non parlano con me... Sono come me ma si sentono meglio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma cosa dici mai? cosa te lo fa credere?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non fate lo stesso errore per il quale vi siete scandalizzati prima...tutti perfetti??


 sai che non ho capito? vediamo se interpreto.....stai dicendo che mi sento superiore a queste persone e che non dovrei? non sono d'accordo...mi ci sento e sono contento di sentirmici...sempre che io abbia capito..


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sarai mica gelosa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aridaje...ma un sano amore tutto sesso, droga and rock'n roll a me mai??


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> sai che non ho capito? vediamo se interpreto.....stai dicendo che mi sento superiore a queste persone e che non dovrei? non sono d'accordo...mi ci sento e sono contento di sentirmici...sempre che io abbia capito..


non hai capito un cazzo.
sto dicendo che la canzone racchiude parecchi manzi nel recinto.
Quelli più grossi ma anche quelli piccoli.
Ripeto: mai scagliare pietre e giudicare se non si è veramente limpidi e puri


----------



## Iago (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non va mica da sè. se ha in più se lo ciuccia l'azienda (a meno che non ometta di dirlo), e la cosa è ancora più scandalosa.



...se ha in più??


da chi??


non lo si può sapere ci saranno stati errori a favore e errori contro, se sono titolare di cassa, ne sono responsabile, e sono tenuto a darti il totale della chiusura di cassa, stop!


ovvio che sto parlando di errori fisiologici, cioè nell'ordine di pochi euro (diciamo 0,1%)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda oltre alle mie affermazioni.
> neach'io mi ci ritrovo se non in certe cazzate consumistiche che però mi fanno appartenere a dei gruppi.
> 
> Sono intorno a noi, in mezzo a noi, in molti casi siamo noi a far promesse senza mantenerle mai se non per calcolo, il fine è solo l'utile, il mezzo ogni possibile, la posta in gioco è massima, l'imperativo è vincere e non far partecipare nessun altro, nella logica del gioco la sola regola è esser scaltro: niente scrupoli o rispetto verso i propri simili perchè gli ultimi saranno gli ultimi se i primi sono irraggiungibili. Sono tanti arroganti coi più deboli, zerbini coi potenti, sono replicanti, sono tutti identici guardali stanno dietro a machere e non li puoi distinguere. Come lucertole si arrampicano, e se poi perdon la coda la ricomprano. Fanno quel che vogliono si sappia in giro fanno, spendono, spandono e sono quel che hanno.
> ...


 Nessuno è perfetto e le cose sono importanti per tutti ..per alcuni alcune cose e per altri altre ...
Quel che conta, credo, è non considerare le cose più delle persone.


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non hai capito un cazzo.
> sto dicendo che la canzone racchiude parecchi manzi nel recinto.
> Quelli più grossi ma anche quelli piccoli.
> Ripeto: mai scagliare pietre e giudicare se non si è veramente limpidi e puri


 immaginavo...ma intuisco che forse la discussione si sta spostando su un altro piano...mi sfugge qualcosa...io non giudico, ma se vedo qualcuno che lo fa secondo me non in maniera specchiata non vedo perchè non possa sentirmi in diritto di farlo


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nessuno è perfetto e le cose sono importanti per tutti ..per alcuni alcune cose e per altri altre ...
> Quel che conta, credo, è non considerare le cose più delle persone.


credo di poter affermare tranquillamente che non lo faccio ma le persone descritte nella canzone le vedo tutti i giorni e ad alcune voglio anche bene


----------



## Iago (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nessuno è perfetto e le cose sono importanti per tutti ..per alcuni alcune cose e per altri altre ...
> Quel che conta, credo, è non considerare le cose più delle persone.



...nè essere prigionieri a vita dei propri principi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...se ha in più??
> 
> 
> da chi??
> ...


 Dove ha lavorato mia figlia i soldi venivano ritirati dalla responsabile delle casse ...anche quelli in più.


----------



## Iago (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dove ha lavorato mia figlia i soldi venivano ritirati dalla responsabile delle casse ...anche quelli in più.



...e quando era in meno??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda oltre alle mie affermazioni.
> neach'io mi ci ritrovo se non in certe cazzate consumistiche che però mi fanno appartenere a dei gruppi.
> 
> Sono intorno a noi, in mezzo a noi, in molti casi siamo noi a far promesse senza mantenerle mai se non per calcolo, il fine è solo l'utile, il mezzo ogni possibile, la posta in gioco è massima, l'imperativo è vincere e non far partecipare nessun altro, nella logica del gioco la sola regola è esser scaltro: niente scrupoli o rispetto verso i propri simili perchè gli ultimi saranno gli ultimi se i primi sono irraggiungibili. Sono tanti arroganti coi più deboli, zerbini coi potenti, sono replicanti, sono tutti identici guardali stanno dietro a machere e non li puoi distinguere. Come lucertole si arrampicano, e se poi perdon la coda la ricomprano. Fanno quel che vogliono si sappia in giro fanno, spendono, spandono e sono quel che hanno.
> ...


guardavo oltre le tue affermazioni.
il testo lo so recitare a memoria meglio dell'ave maria (che non so  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   e ti ripeto: non mi ci riconosco. forse la interpretiamo diversamente. parla di arrivisti e/o figli di papà, non tanto dediti al consumismo quanto all'ostentazione di esso. ricchi o finti ricchi poco importa, l'importante è apparire, sempre e comunque, che sia per il denaro che (non) si ha, per la (finta) famiglia perfetta, ecc ecc. . e giudicare chi non apparribadisco: non mi riconosco.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guardavo oltre le tue affermazioni.
> il testo lo so recitare a memoria meglio dell'ave maria (che non so
> 
> 
> ...


non discutere e chiedi scusa!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...se ha in più??
> 
> 
> da chi??
> ...



come da chi?
a fine giornata chiudi la cassa. se "la carta" dice che ci deve essere 10000 ma hai 9900 i 100 che mancano ce li mette il cassiere. se in cassa c'è 10100 i cento che avanzano se li prende il supermercato. ribadisco: se lo dici. io gli avanzi li ho sempre dichiarati e non mi sono mai messa in tasca nulla.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...nè essere prigionieri a vita dei propri principi


Quali principi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non discutere e chiedi scusa!!


ciapa le scuse 

	
	
		
		
	


	












apparribadisco? ma che cazzo ho scritto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e quando era in meno??


 Entro una certa percentuale era accettato.
Non ha mai avuto errori da doverli rifondere. Era nel periodo natalizio e gli incassi erano impressionanti ...c'erano le guardie a regolare la fila alle casse fin fuori il negozio...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2009)

*verdetto.*

dovrebbero tagliare le dita a quella commmessa.

questa sarebbe l'applicazione di una giusta legge.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> dovrebbero tagliare le dita a quella commmessa.
> 
> questa sarebbe l'applicazione di una giusta legge.


e un sonoro calcio in culo alla cliente che ha lasciato lì i buoni


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Entro una certa percentuale era accettato.
> Non ha mai avuto errori da doverli rifondere. Era nel periodo natalizio e gli incassi erano impressionanti ...c'erano le guardie a regolare la fila alle casse fin fuori il negozio...



comunque anche in banca o alle poste succede così: i soldi in meno ce li rimetti, i soldi in più non li puoi prendere. anche perché a chi maneggia soldi (e ne è responsabile) viene riconosciuta in busta paga l'indennità di cassa. se non hai questa, nessuno può chiederti nulla in caso di ammanchi.

(poi è vero che l'indennità di cassa è una cagata, ma questo è un altro discorso)


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> dovrebbero tagliare le dita a quella commmessa.
> 
> questa sarebbe l'applicazione di una giusta legge.




















e dopo aver scritto questo non ti è cascata la lingua?


----------



## Iago (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come da chi?
> a fine giornata chiudi la cassa. se "la carta" dice che ci deve essere 10000 ma hai 9900 i 100 che mancano ce li mette il cassiere. se in cassa c'è 10100 i cento che avanzano se li prende il supermercato. ribadisco: se lo dici. io gli avanzi li ho sempre dichiarati e non mi sono mai messa in tasca nulla.



...non voglio aprire un altro versante di polemica, però solo una domanda, quando li trovavi in meno lo dicevi?
se sì...non si dà luogo ad una automatica compensazione?


oppure vuoi farmi credere che tutte le mancanze te le accollavi tu e tutti gli avanzi li regalavi al supermercato, che sicuramente in caso di controversia con la clientela è tenuto a dire che tu hai chiuso correttamente, nè di più, nè di meno.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2009)

e a me...che ho fregato un intero materasso da un supermercato a parigi 

	
	
		
		
	


	









e ho pure ringraziato le commesse


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e un sonoro calcio in culo alla cliente che ha lasciato lì i buoni


in effetti se io fossi IL cliente (l'era omo) mi sentirei in colpa una cifra...esattamente 1.80 €


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e dopo aver scritto questo non ti è cascata la lingua?


no, mi sono uscite le corna


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e a me...che ho fregato un intero materasso da un supermercato a parigi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 e dove te lo sei ficcato?


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> no, mi sono uscite le corna
























è il minimo


----------



## Iago (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Entro una certa percentuale era accettato.
> Non ha mai avuto errori da doverli rifondere. Era nel periodo natalizio e gli incassi erano impressionanti ...c'erano le guardie a regolare la fila alle casse fin fuori il negozio...



ognuno trova il suo equilibrio...se vuoi la cassa precisa...avrai la cassa precisa, poi a volte si fanno anche i fuori cassa in comune tra cassiere, così si dividono i problemi...finchè non c'è la solita che approfitta...


----------



## Iago (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quali principi?


come quali principi?

quello dell'onestà per esempio...*c'è* differenza tra un centesimo e 100 euro...le soglie di onestà sono una cosa seria...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non voglio aprire un altro versante di polemica, però solo una domanda, quando li trovavi in meno lo dicevi?
> se sì...non si dà luogo ad una automatica compensazione?
> 
> 
> oppure vuoi farmi credere che tutte le mancanze te le accollavi tu e tutti gli avanzi li regalavi al supermercato, che sicuramente in caso di controversia con la clientela è tenuto a dire che tu hai chiuso correttamente, nè di più, nè di meno.



non lavoravo in un supermercato, l'unica controversia poteva aprirsi con il revisore dei conti di conseguenza il conto a fine mese doveva quadrare al centesimo; nè uno in più, nè uno in meno. non mi era riconosciuta un'indennità di cassa, quindi in caso di ammanchi non ci avrei - in teoria - rimesso nulla. ammanchi alla fine non ne ho mai avuto (a parte qualche euro che ho rimesso senza neanche dichiarare nulla). più di una volta "sembrava" ci fossero ma poi si sono rivelati errori contabili. l'unica volta che sembrava esserci veramente e che nonostante i controlli non saltava fuori volevo rimetterli anche se non richiesto perché essendo l'unica a metterci - in teoria - le mani, preferivo sborsare 500 euro piuttosto che qualcuno avesse il dubbio. anche in quel caso comunque furono ritrovati. soldi in più invece me ne sono ritrovata parecchie volte e anche più di qualche spicciolo, ma sono sempre stati registrati contabilmente come provenienza anonima e versati.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> come quali principi?
> 
> quello dell'onestà per esempio...*c'è* differenza tra un centesimo e 100 euro...le soglie di onestà sono una cosa seria...


 Non ho capito la prigionia.
Il principio non è nella differenza della cifra, ma della priorità alle persone.
Ovvio che essere onesti, con se stessi e i propri principi, non significa applicare schemi rigidi dimenticando ...i principi.
Lo capiscono a 8 anni.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e dove te lo sei ficcato?



sono uscita dalle casse tranquilla, sorridente, col materasso in mano...nessuno mi ha fermato.


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sono uscita dalle casse tranquilla, sorridente, col materasso in mano...nessuno mi ha fermato.
























spero che almeno dopo l'avrai donato ai poveri...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> spero che almeno dopo l'avrai donato ai poveri...


la carità non si pubblicizza mio caro...


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> la carità non si pubblicizza mio caro...


e lo dici a me????????????


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2009)

a parte gli scherzi..io ho voluto sparare stupidaggini per smorzare i toni, la l'integralismo morale di queste pagine l'ho trovato ridicolo.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e lo dici a me????????????


e a chi casso lo dovevo dire se tu mi hai parlato di carità?

NON HO detto che TU la pubblicizzi.

ho detto che non si pubblicizza.


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2009)

Voglio fare solo una domanda: E' possibile in questo forum avere un'opinione, un giudizio, un parere diverso da voi?


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a parte gli scherzi..io ho voluto sparare stupidaggini per smorzare i toni, la l'integralismo morale di queste pagine l'ho trovato ridicolo.


 ciò che tu trovi ridicolo io lo trovo rivoltante (forse esagero ma non trovo un aggettivo che sta nella via di mezzo)


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Voglio fare solo una domanda: E' possibile in questo forum avere un'opinione, un giudizio, un parere diverso da voi?



si, come è possibile risponderti argomentando.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Voglio fare solo una domanda: E' possibile in questo forum avere un'opinione, un giudizio, un parere diverso da voi?


tanto quanto lo è averlo diverso da te.


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e a chi casso lo dovevo dire se tu mi hai parlato di carità?
> 
> NON HO detto che TU la pubblicizzi.
> 
> ho detto che non si pubblicizza.


 e mica volevo un outing sulla carità... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












c'e chi l'ha fatto no?


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tanto quanto lo è averlo diverso da te.


 e da te?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e da te?


non osare mai più contraddirmi


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si, come è possibile risponderti argomentando.



Io ho gia detto come la penso ... c'e' poco da argomentare.


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non osare mai più contraddirmi


altrimenti non mi ricami più le lenzuola? non mi posi la carta? ok...d'ora in poi annuirò a qualsiasi stronzata tu scriva....


----------



## Iago (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> comunque anche in banca o alle poste succede così: i soldi in meno ce li rimetti, i soldi in più non li puoi prendere. anche perché a chi maneggia soldi (e ne è responsabile) viene riconosciuta in busta paga l'indennità di cassa. se non hai questa, nessuno può chiederti nulla in caso di ammanchi.
> 
> (poi è vero che l'indennità di cassa è una cagata, ma questo è un altro discorso)



a parte che non succede così in banca e alle poste, domani chiamo il mio consulente e mi faccio mandare il contratto per gli addetti cassa...e verifichiamo.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io ho gia detto come la penso ... c'e' poco da argomentare.


ma pensala come ti pare...

Mari....


ma insomma!


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

ho un amico che lavora alla cassa in banca...hanno un'indennità di cassa fino ad una cifra di ammanco oltre la quale devono mettercela di tasca propria


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tanto quanto lo è averlo diverso da te.


Ma per me va benissimo come la pensi, continua ... mica voglio cambiare o contestare la tua opinione ... tu hai dato la tua ed io la mia.

Dove sta' il problema?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> *a parte che non succede così in banca e alle poste, *domani chiamo il mio consulente e mi faccio mandare il contratto per gli addetti cassa...e verifichiamo.


sei male informato. gli sportellisti sono direttamente responsabili degli ammanchi di cassa, il direttore è il solo e unico responsabile degli ammanchi generali (se vengono a mancare 10mila euro in cassaforte o nel cash, per intenderci, ce li rimette lui senza possibilità d'appello).


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma per me va benissimo come la pensi, continua ... mica voglio cambiare o contestare la tua opinione ... tu hai dato la tua ed io la mia.
> 
> * Dove sta' il problema?*


per me non ce ne sta proprio. sei tu che hai sollevato la questione circa la possibilità di avere opinioni differenti dalla nostra, su questo forum. 
non io.


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma pensala come ti pare...
> 
> Mari....
> 
> ...


eccerto che la penso come mi pare, e' un mio diritto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ho un amico che lavora alla cassa in banca...hanno un'indennità di cassa fino ad una cifra di ammanco oltre la quale devono mettercela di tasca propria

















ma che stai a dì? guarda che l'indennità di cassa è un extra rispetto alla paga prevista dal contratto nazionale (5%), che ti danno proprio perché se ti mancano soldi alla chiusura, li devi cacciare di tasca. così come li devi cacciare di tasca se accetti senza accorgertene banconote false.


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per me non ce ne sta proprio. sei tu che hai sollevato la questione circa la possibilità di avere opinioni differenti dalla nostra, su questo forum.
> non io.


AH! ... sono stata io  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  hai ragione, hai ragione.


----------



## Iago (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei male informato. gli sportellisti sono direttamente responsabili degli ammanchi di cassa, il direttore è il solo e unico responsabile degli ammanchi generali (se vengono a mancare 10mila euro in cassaforte o nel cash, per intenderci, ce li rimette lui senza possibilità d'appello).



 domani col contratto alla mano se sto sbagliando sarò ben felice di chiedere scusa e riconoscerti ragione...e mi aspetto lo stesso comportamento da parte tua.


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che stai a dì? guarda che l'indennità di cassa è un extra rispetto alla paga prevista dal contratto nazionale (5%), che ti danno proprio perché se ti mancano soldi alla chiusura, li devi cacciare di tasca. così come li devi cacciare di tasca se accetti senza accorgertene banconote false.


 si hai ragione ho detto una stronzata..in ogni caso deve rimettercelo lui...mi perdoni?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Voglio fare solo una domanda: E' possibile in questo forum avere un'opinione, un giudizio, un parere diverso da voi?





Mari' ha detto:


> AH! ... sono stata io
> 
> 
> 
> ...



marì sei proprio pesante quando ti ci metti.
SI, sei stata tu, e mi pare piuttosto palese.
tu esprimi la tua, così come tu sei in diritto di dirti schifata davanti a chi inneggia la violenza verso l'extracomunitario, io (o chi la pensa come me) ho quello di fare altrettanto verso chi condanna con facilità la cassiera che intasca 1.80 di buoni sconto e anche di fare notare come la tanto sbandierata umanità visto che siamo tutti fratelli, venga a mancare. ciò detto, non mi sembra di averti detto che devi cambiare idea.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> domani col contratto alla mano se sto sbagliando sarò ben felice di chiedere scusa e riconoscerti ragione...e mi aspetto lo stesso comportamento da parte tua.




ma ti senti bene?
ma di cosa dovremmo scusarci???
io non ho bisogno del contratto, lo so. e ricorda che le poste hanno un contratto particolare.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> si hai ragione ho detto una stronzata..in ogni caso deve rimettercelo lui...mi perdoni?


no.


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no.


ti rendi conto che sto già scartando tutte le compresse di sonniferi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ti rendi conto che sto già scartando tutte le compresse di sonniferi?


io stappo lo champagne, chi pensa ai fuochi?


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io stappo lo champagne, chi pensa ai fuochi?


e poi vai a dire in giro che non servo a nulla....


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

comunque buonanotte a tutti...spagnoli e non!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e poi vai a dire in giro che non servo a nulla....




















in effetti hai la tua bella funzione sociale


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> comunque buonanotte a tutti...spagnoli e non!


vado anche io.
notte bottegaio, notte a tutti


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in effetti hai la tua bella funzione sociale


non osare mia più dirmi bella!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non osare mia più dirmi bella!


allora vafanGul


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

Buonanotte (che c'entrano gli spagnoli?:carneval

	
	
		
		
	


	




    a tutti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... ma io qui sto...


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> allora vafanGul


 già va meglio.....ripongo le pastiglie allora..


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Buonanotte (che c'entrano gli spagnoli?:carneval
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 l'hai visto "Il ciclone"? se non l'hai visto non puoi capire...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> l'hai visto "Il ciclone"? se non l'hai visto non puoi capire...


 Sì l'ho visto ...ricordo le spagnole ...ma non mi ha colpito al punto di memorizzare le battute.


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> marì sei proprio pesante quando ti ci metti.
> SI, sei stata tu, e mi pare piuttosto palese.
> tu esprimi la tua, così come tu sei in diritto di dirti schifata davanti a chi inneggia la violenza verso l'extracomunitario, io (o chi la pensa come me) ho quello di fare altrettanto verso chi condanna con facilità la cassiera che intasca* 1.80 di buoni sconto* e anche di fare notare come la tanto sbandierata umanità visto che siamo tutti fratelli, venga a mancare. ciò detto, non mi sembra di averti detto che devi cambiare idea.


Posso diventare ancora piu' pesante se sono convinta di cio' che penso e credo.

Non appartenevano a lei, era un accordo/convenzione tra la cliente ed il proprietario/responsabile del supermercato ... la cassiera e' pagata per far si che tutto vada secondo le regole, e non per mettersi i buoni in saccoccia.


----------



## Old reale (26 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì l'ho visto ...ricordo le spagnole ...ma non mi ha colpito al punto di memorizzare le battute.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmqASyt6zUw
al secondo 32... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ma tutta la scena di tosca d'aquino è bellissima...per me...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Voglio fare solo una domanda: E' possibile in questo forum avere un'opinione, un giudizio, un parere diverso da voi?





Miciolidia ha detto:


> si, come è possibile risponderti argomentando.





Mari' ha detto:


> Io ho gia detto come la penso ... c'e' poco da argomentare.


scusa ma allora che ci stai a fare qui? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




pensavo che si discutesse, ci si confrontasse partendo dal presupposto che si possa anche cambiare idea (solo gli idioti non la cambiano mai), che sentendo altre campane si potessero scorgere altri punti di vista dei nostri che non sono certo assoluti e inderogabili, che si scrivesse non per professare il "verbo " e basta senza possibilità di replica.
Tu invece sei spesso assolutista e sopratutto ,forse non te ne accorgi, ma lasci cadere le tue opinioni dall'alto con un'aria di sufficienza che non sempre è piacevole. Perchè se rileggi quanto hai scritto molte pagine prima hai usato delle metafore e dei paragoni per spiegare che questa poveretta ha sbagliato, assolutamente fuori dal mondo. Sei arrivata a parlare di assassini e di prostituzione dimenticando che stiamo discutendo di 1,30 euro...senza contare che nell'articolo che tu stessa hai postato alla fine si diceva che la commessa era malvista per le sue battaglie in favore dei lavoratori..
E lasciami dire che quel tuo commento "c'è poco da argomentare" la dice lunga sul tuo atteggiamento qui dentro..


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2009)

unaCOMEtante ha detto:


> .......e chi la pensa come voi: signori e signore, il concetto è che non bisogna rubare!* Che centra la differenza tra un centesimo e milioni di euro?! Non bisogna rubare! Fare differenze significa ''abbuonare'' certe malsane abitudini, quale appropriarsi di ciò che non è nostro purché sia cosa di poco conto. Non raccontatela, per favore!* Siate onesti: questo vostro perbenismo è dovuto dal fatto che stiamo parlando di altrui denaro. Vorrei vedere se toccassero i vostri averi......


 Ma smettila... persone con la tua rigidità sono la rovina di questo mondo... senza la minima umanità, sbatteresti per strada una donna dopo una vita di lavoro, per due buoni sconto.
Comunque sono onesto... se io fossi un datore di lavoro, in un caso del genere mi comporterei molto diversamente. Evidentemente, tu no.


----------



## Mari' (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa ma allora che ci stai a fare qui?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appunto e, tu continui ad insistere.

Non appartenevano a lei, era un accordo/convenzione tra la cliente ed il proprietario/responsabile del supermercato ... la cassiera e' pagata per far si che tutto vada secondo le regole, e non per mettersi i buoni in saccoccia.

Motivo in piu' per fare bene ed onestamente il lavoro per il quale era pagata.


ONESTA' come Princpio! ... un centesimo o cento euro che differenza fa' ... poteva chiedere al direttore o il suo capo reparto se poteva tenersi i buoni sconto invece di ficcarseli in saccoccia ... perche' non l'ha fatto?


PS Mi spieghi per favore quale sarebbe il mio atteggiamento qua dentro?


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2009)

su questo caso non ho certo dubbi (forse sulla precisione dei giornalisti un po') ma è un fatto che esista un mal costume , soprattutto nelle grandi aziende, dove sparisce di tutto senza riguardo alcuno.e c'è pure chi se ne fa vanto


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto e, tu continui ad insistere.
> 
> Non appartenevano a lei, era un accordo/convenzione tra la cliente ed il proprietario/responsabile del supermercato ... la cassiera e' pagata per far si che tutto vada secondo le regole, e non per mettersi i buoni in saccoccia.
> 
> ...


sivvabene.

chi sbaglia è da eliminare

31 anni di onesto lavoro sono da buttare nel cesso per una cazzata del genere

spero tu sia atrettanto esigente e inflessibile con te stessa

buona giornata


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> su questo caso non ho certo dubbi (forse sulla precisione dei giornalisti un po') ma è un fatto che esista un mal costume , soprattutto nelle grandi aziende, dove sparisce di tutto senza riguardo alcuno.e c'è pure chi se ne fa vanto


dopo 31 anni di collaborazione mi sembra strano una rigidità del genere.


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che cagate stai raccontando? cosa c'entra se è il primo o l'ultimo posto? quindi se ti viene la depressione a 20 puoi licenziarti invece se ti viene a 50 no?
> scusa ma sembra che stai scrivendo tanto per scrivere qualcosa. cosa cazzo c'entra che ti sei licenziata perché non andavi d'accordo con i colleghi? tra il non andare d'accordo con i colleghi ed essere depressi ce ne passa un bel po', sai? e soprattutto, ripeto, la depressione dove cazzo c'è scritto che può venire solo per motivi di lavoro? se mi viene un cancro perché respiro esalazioni nocive al lavoro anziché mettermi in malattia devo licenziarmi e andare a fare la chemio sperando che passi?












   angelo, se eri nervosa perchè dovevi ancora mangiare ..... ti dico che si vede ....... partendo dal fatto che non hai capito un ciufolo di quel che dicevo ........ 

tu hai parlato del diritto del lavoro quando io avevo detto che se uno si trova male in un posto di lavoro mi pare conveniente per la sua salute MOLLARLO, lasciando perdere tutte le cose del datore di lavoro e simili ......

POI se te pensi di esser nata per soffrire allora tieniti il tuo masochismo e resta dove stai male, io no, e *personalmente*
(evidenziato a vedere se non ti ingastrisci ancora a gratis) trovo stupido farlo .... sia che si tratti di lavoro, sia che si tratti di una relazione, sia che si tratti di amicizie ...... 

sui datori di lavoro dico solo che hanno anche tutti gli altri dipendenti di cui preoccuparsi sai, non solo quello che ha problemi


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dopo 31 anni di collaborazione mi sembra strano una rigidità del genere.


non parlo di questo caso


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> tu hai parlato del diritto del lavoro quando io avevo detto che se uno si trova male in un posto di lavoro mi pare conveniente per la sua salute MOLLARLO, lasciando perdere tutte le cose del datore di lavoro e simili ......
> 
> POI se te pensi di esser nata per soffrire allora tieniti il tuo masochismo e resta dove stai male, io no, e *personalmente*
> (evidenziato a vedere se non ti ingastrisci ancora a gratis) trovo stupido farlo .... sia che si tratti di lavoro, sia che si tratti di una relazione, sia che si tratti di amicizie ......
> ...


concordo sul fatto che non ci si possa occupare solo del dipendente che ha problemi ma ti ribadisco che se stai già di merda, sei depresso o malato seriamente , aggiungerci di doverti mettere a cercare un altro lavoro non è la tua priorità e siccome ,grazie a Dio, i lavoratori sono tutelati anche nel momento in cui hanno problemi di salute non vedo perchè debbano preoccuparsi di questo.
ovvio che se a 20 anni non mi trovo bene al lavoro e il disagio che mi procura è troppo, ci metto niente a cercarmene un altro. a 40 la cosa è diversa e immagino tu lo sappia.


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> concordo sul fatto che non ci si possa occupare solo del dipendente che ha problemi ma ti ribadisco che se stai già di merda, sei depresso o malato seriamente , aggiungerci di doverti mettere a cercare un altro lavoro non è la tua priorità e siccome ,grazie a Dio, i lavoratori sono tutelati anche nel momento in cui hanno problemi di salute non vedo perchè debbano preoccuparsi di questo.
> ovvio che se a 20 anni non mi trovo bene al lavoro e il disagio che mi procura è troppo, ci metto niente a cercarmene un altro. a 40 la cosa è diversa e immagino tu lo sappia.


qualcuno mi spiega gentilmente perchè io continuo a scrivere "trovarsi male in un posto di lavoro" e voi continuate a rispondere di malattie certificate?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





poi, che secondo me a forza di passare 8 ore in un posto in cui stai di merda finisci con l'ammalarti ci sta eh ...... ma io sto sempre parlando del prima ....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> *qualcuno mi spiega gentilmente perchè io continuo a scrivere "trovarsi male in un posto di lavoro" e voi continuate a rispondere di malattie certificate?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per il semplice fatto che tu hai parlato di depressione causata dal lavoro. e questa, è una malattia certificata.


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Febbraio 2009)

Io invece non ho parlato di malattie ma di fancazzismo di molti generando una serie di incomprensioni che non mi spiego


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per il semplice fatto che tu hai parlato di depressione causata dal lavoro. e questa, è una malattia certificata.


e no  

	
	
		
		
	


	









io rispondevo a chi parlava di depressione causata dal lavoro


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Io invece non ho parlato di malattie ma di fancazzismo di molti generando una serie di incomprensioni che non mi spiego


quando lo capisci ..... spiegalo anche a me, grazie


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> quando lo capisci ..... spiegalo anche a me, grazie


scusa, pensavo ti riferissi alla depressione, indipendentemente se  causata o meno dal lavoro.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (27 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra che questa discussione faccia anche riflettere sul diverso valore che viene sempre dato alle cose, al denaro, alla proprietà rispetto alle persone.


Questa frase è da incorniciare.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma dimmi come fai a sapere che e' un nullafacente e non un depresso?
> Se commetti un errore di giudizio e uno si ammazza che fai?
> 
> Per me e' la sicurezza con cui giudichi che ti frega





latriglia ha detto:


> so che suona cinico ......... ma non è un problema del datore di lavoro


ma non mi dire... 



latriglia ha detto:


> dipende cosa dicono i certificati medici, inoltre se la depressione è causata dal lavoro può anche essere dovuto all'impossibilità del datore di lavoro di licenziare degli idioti che creano quel clima di lavoro ..... e se proprio l'idea di andare in quell'ambiente ti fa venire la depressione sarebbe anche più saggio licenziarsi prima di ammalarsi ....
> 
> la coscienza civica è deceduta di crepacuore dopo la scomparsa della responsabilità personale


guarda qua, per te coscienza civica è licenziarsi quando ti trovi male a causa degli altri...




latriglia ha detto:


> con senso civico???????
> 
> guarda che io parlo di autotutela personale eh ....... se un mio famigliare sta andando in depressione per il lavoro piuttosto ne trovo un secondo io ma gli IMPONGO di uscire da quel posto ...
> 
> ...


esci dal tuo io. pensa a chi vive da solo e che non ha familiari che lo mantengano, qualora rimanesse senza lavoro. o ancora peggio persone che mantengono, con il proprio stipendio, una famiglia. che fanno? si licenziano con tanta leggerezza?



latriglia ha detto:


> non sapevo che fosse fuori un nuovo diritto del lavoro per cui nel primo posto che ti assumo ci resti fino alla bara
> 
> 
> 
> ...





latriglia ha detto:


> asu però .... ognuno ha le sue priorità ... a me hanno insegnato che è la salute che ti devo dire?
> e penso che se il proprio lavoro porta alla depressione o comunque ad ammalarsi allora ci si mette a cercarne un altro ... perchè che ci si sta male li dentro non è che diventa evidente solo quando si sta alla frutta eh


la depressione comunque non è una condanna a morte. è una malattia dalla quale si guarisce. se lavoro in un posto dove ci sono molte correnti d'aria e mi becco una polmonite, mi metto in malattia o mi licenzio?





latriglia ha detto:


> angelo, se eri nervosa perchè dovevi ancora mangiare ..... ti dico che si vede ....... partendo dal fatto che non hai capito un ciufolo di quel che dicevo ........
> 
> tu hai parlato del diritto del lavoro quando io avevo detto che se uno si trova male in un posto di lavoro mi pare conveniente per la sua salute MOLLARLO, lasciando perdere tutte le cose del datore di lavoro e simili ......
> 
> ...


io mi rileggerei se fossi in te. poi fai come vuoi.
io non sono nata per soffrire, ma neanche per farmi prendere a calci in culo o vedere sminuiti i miei diritti. se sto male, sto a casa. che sia la malattia mentale o fisica, che sia causata o no dal lavoro.

e quindi? quelli che hanno problemi li uccidiamo?




latriglia ha detto:


> e no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi sfugge il lato divertente della faccenda.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Io invece non ho parlato di malattie ma di fancazzismo di molti generando una serie di incomprensioni che non mi spiego


 
in realtà ti sei spiegata. i fancazzisti ci sono, è innegabile. il fatto  è che non sta al datore di lavoro accusarli o "punirli" perché ritengono siano fancazzisti.
se il datore di lavoro non si fida, che apra il portafoglio e mandi la visita fiscale. il problema non è solo trovare o meno il lavoratore a casa. se hai un certificato medico per un'influenza, e una volta lì il lavoratore l'influenza non ce l'ha, l'inps pensi che dica al datore di lavoro "è malato"? se mando all'inps certificazione medica perché bloccata al letto col mal di schiena e poi vado ad aprirgli la porta sui pattini, credi che mi diano una medaglia?


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non hai capito un cazzo.
> sto dicendo che la canzone racchiude parecchi manzi nel recinto.
> Quelli più grossi ma anche quelli piccoli.
> Ripeto: mai scagliare pietre e giudicare se non si è veramente limpidi e puri


Esistono esseri umani limpidi e puri?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Esistono esseri umani limpidi e puri?


no. e quindi?


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in realtà ti sei spiegata. i fancazzisti ci sono, è innegabile. il fatto è che non sta al datore di lavoro accusarli o "punirli" perché ritengono siano fancazzisti.
> se il datore di lavoro non si fida, che apra il portafoglio e mandi la visita fiscale. il problema non è solo trovare o meno il lavoratore a casa. se hai un certificato medico per un'influenza, e una volta lì il lavoratore l'influenza non ce l'ha, l'inps pensi che dica al datore di lavoro "è malato"? se mando all'inps certificazione medica perché bloccata al letto col mal di schiena e poi vado ad aprirgli la porta sui pattini, credi che mi diano una medaglia?


Beh ovviamente no. Però c'è gente, soprattutto nel pubblico ma non solo, che meriterebbe davvero il licenziamento in tronco x fancazzismo imperante ed invece sono sempre lì e questo non è giusto anche perchè x un fancazzista occupato ci sono 10 volenterosi disoccupati


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma non mi dire...
> 
> guarda qua, per te coscienza civica è licenziarsi quando ti trovi male a causa degli altri...
> 
> ...


che leggi quel che ti pare e non quel che scrivo .... vai a prendere gli estremi per far diventare le mie parole un qualcosa di diverso .... se vai a prendere però il messaggio in cui dicevo che per 8 anni mi son sorbita un bastardo vedi come non è che per forza se un giorno ti fanno incazzare allora ******izzi il mondo ....... 

ognuno dovrebbe essere giudice di se stesso e valutare quanto e quando reggere ..... 

..... addirittura visto che penso che se uno si trova male in un posto dovrebbe iniziare a cercarsi un altro lavoro, e specifichiamolo, senza licenziarsi prima di averlo trovato (come vedi non sono tutta scema, un pò si, ma non del tutto) te ne esci che voglio sopprimere tutti ...... vabbè, si mi fa ridere


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Esistono esseri umani limpidi e puri?


Qualcuno ci sarà anche. Io non lo sono anche se sarebbe un'aspirazione


----------



## brugola (27 Febbraio 2009)

ribadisco, anche se può suonare sgradevole, che mentre disquisite sui diritti dei lavoratori e dei datori siamo  *tutti fancazzisti* che sottraggono tempo al loro lavoro e RUBANO i soldi della connessione internet che non pagate voi ma il vostro datore  (tranne i pochi che lo fanno da casa ma difficilmente in orario ufficio).
*Orario ufficio*. quello che state rubando alla vostra attività  per lapidare e giudicare una povera crista che ha sottratto 2 buoni da 1,30 euro.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Beh ovviamente no. Però c'è gente, soprattutto nel pubblico ma non solo, che meriterebbe davvero il licenziamento in tronco x fancazzismo imperante ed invece sono sempre lì e questo non è giusto anche perchè x un fancazzista occupato *ci sono* 10 *volenterosi disoccupati*


su questo ti dò ragione. 
ma non si può pensare che per un fancazzista, paghi chi malato lo è veramente.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> che leggi quel che ti pare e non quel che scrivo .... vai a prendere gli estremi per far diventare le mie parole un qualcosa di diverso .... se vai a prendere però il messaggio in cui dicevo che per 8 anni mi son sorbita un bastardo vedi come non è che per forza se un giorno ti fanno incazzare allora ******izzi il mondo .......
> 
> ognuno dovrebbe essere giudice di se stesso e valutare quanto e quando reggere .....
> 
> ..... addirittura visto che penso che se uno si trova male in un posto dovrebbe iniziare a cercarsi un altro lavoro, e specifichiamolo, senza licenziarsi prima di averlo trovato (come vedi non sono tutta scema, un pò si, ma non del tutto)* te ne esci che voglio sopprimere tutti ......* vabbè, si mi fa ridere


ribadisco che non l'hai messa giù in questi termini. se vuoi negare l'evidenza, sei liberissima di farlo. a me poco me ne cala.

dove l'ho scritto?


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> su questo ti dò ragione.
> ma non si può pensare che per un fancazzista, paghi chi malato lo è veramente.


assolutamente d'accordo


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ribadisco, anche se può suonare sgradevole, che mentre disquisite sui diritti dei lavoratori e dei datori siamo  *tutti fancazzisti* che sottraggono tempo al loro lavoro e RUBANO i soldi della connessione internet che non pagate voi ma il vostro datore  (tranne i pochi che lo fanno da casa ma difficilmente in orario ufficio).
> *Orario ufficio*. quello che state rubando alla vostra attività  per lapidare e giudicare una povera crista che ha sottratto 2 buoni da 1,30 euro.


mo non ti ci mettere anche tu  

	
	
		
		
	


	









da bravi fancazzisti la tipa ce la siamo già scordata da un pezzo


----------



## brugola (27 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> mo non ti ci mettere anche tu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh no....che cazz o.
rigidità e rigorosità con gli altri  lavoratori e poi intanto siamo qui su tradimento.net a ciacolare invece di produrre


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ribadisco, *anche se può suonare sgradevole*, che mentre disquisite sui diritti dei lavoratori e dei datori siamo *tutti fancazzisti* che sottraggono tempo al loro lavoro e RUBANO i soldi della connessione internet che non pagate voi ma il vostro datore (tranne i pochi che lo fanno da casa ma difficilmente in orario ufficio).
> *Orario ufficio*. quello che state rubando alla vostra attività per lapidare e giudicare una povera crista che ha sottratto 2 buoni da 1,30 euro.


ma no, non è sgradevole. 
è la verità se anzichè lavorare si sta sul forum (o a fare qualsiasi attività personale). se l'alternativa è fissare il muro perché non c'è attività da svolgere (come nel caso di sole), non è fancazzismo.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> eh no....che cazz o.
> rigidità e rigorosità con gli altri  lavoratori e poi intanto siamo qui su tradimento.net a ciacolare invece di produrre




















   anche perchè se non si ha veramente un cazzo da fare si va dal datore di lavoro e lo si dice apertamente.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





o sole ha detto al suo capo: visto che non c'è un cazzo da fare sto un po' sul forum?


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> eh no....che cazz o.
> rigidità e rigorosità con gli altri lavoratori e poi intanto siamo qui su tradimento.net a ciacolare invece di produrre


no, Bru. sulla tipa ho detto subito di esser stata troppo dura. ho cambiato idea leggendo i vostri commenti, che mi sono sembrati sensati. Il discorso poi si è spostato sui fancazzisti di professione, quelli che sottraggono davvero tempo al lavoro quelli che producono poco o niente in nome del cazzeggio, io credo che pochi qui dentro siano così. personalmente se ho delle pratiche da fare non sto qui sopra a scrivere, se lo faccio è perchè posso


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma non mi dire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





angelodelmale ha detto:


> ribadisco che non l'hai messa giù in questi termini. se vuoi negare l'evidenza, sei liberissima di farlo. a me poco me ne cala.
> 
> dove l'ho scritto?


qua ......

e scusa tanto, ma sei tu a non averla letta come l'ho scritta ... che se permetti fino all'italiano corretto e corrente ci arrivo


----------



## brugola (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma no, non è sgradevole.
> è la verità se anzichè lavorare si sta sul forum (o a fare qualsiasi attività personale). *se l'alternativa è fissare il muro perché non c'è attività da svolgere (come nel caso di sole), non è fancazzism*o.


quindi se entra il tuo capo gli dici tranquillamente che sei su tradimento.net perchè non hai un belino da fare? non credi che lui qualche lavoretto da fare te lo troverebbe?
dai angelo, e io come te, ci mancherebbe.
mi incazz o perchè alcuni si sono detti favorevoli al licenziamento della tipa per 1,30 e poi sono col loro bel posticino di lavoro al caldo, a digitare accuse e a predicare rigorosità sul lavoro e nella vita sul forum.
ma dai...


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no. e quindi?


 
Perfetto.
Siamo allineati.


----------



## Mari' (27 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ribadisco, anche se può suonare sgradevole, che mentre disquisite sui diritti dei lavoratori e dei datori siamo  *tutti fancazzisti* che sottraggono tempo al loro lavoro e RUBANO i soldi della connessione internet che non pagate voi ma il vostro datore  (tranne i pochi che lo fanno da casa ma difficilmente in orario ufficio).
> *Orario ufficio*. quello che state rubando alla vostra attività  per lapidare e giudicare una povera crista che ha sottratto 2 buoni da 1,30 euro.


ALT!

Io non sottraggo nulla a nessuno.





​


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Qualcuno ci sarà anche. Io non lo sono anche se sarebbe un'aspirazione


Io credo proprio di no.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche perchè se non si ha veramente un cazzo da fare *si va dal datore di lavoro e lo si dice apertamente*..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perché no? 
forse anche tu stai cadendo nel tranello di trarre conclusioni affrettate.
io ad esempio, dal mio datore di lavoro ci sono andata e sa benissimo se e quando non ho nulla da fare e che in questo "quando", mi faccio i fatti miei, che poi questo farmi i fatti miei sia leggere un libro o sentire musica o stare su un forum, che differenza fa?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *perché no? *
> forse anche tu stai cadendo nel tranello di trarre conclusioni affrettate.
> io ad esempio, dal mio datore di lavoro ci sono andata e sa benissimo se e quando non ho nulla da fare e che in questo "quando", mi faccio i fatti miei, che poi questo farmi i fatti miei sia leggere un libro o sentire musica o stare su un forum, che differenza fa?


perchè uno non ti paga per farti i cazzi tuoi. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e credo che inqualsiasi azienda che non sia un loculo di tre persone qualcosa da fare fare lo si trova sempre.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quindi se entra il tuo capo gli dici tranquillamente che sei su tradimento.net perchè non hai un belino da fare? *non credi che lui qualche lavoretto da fare te lo troverebbe?*
> dai angelo, e io come te, ci mancherebbe.
> mi incazz o perchè alcuni si sono detti favorevoli al licenziamento della tipa per 1,30 e poi sono col loro bel posticino di lavoro al caldo, a digitare accuse e a predicare rigorosità sul lavoro e nella vita sul forum.
> ma dai...


che ne sai della mia realtà lavorativa?

la risposta a quella domanda è NO.


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> eh no....che cazz o.
> rigidità e rigorosità con gli altri  lavoratori e poi intanto siamo qui su tradimento.net a ciacolare invece di produrre


io veramente sulla tipa ho solo detto che non conosco le leggi tedesche e che però se un tribunale l'ha confermato significa che evidentemente in germania si può fare ... 

qua è mio, quando mi disperdo a ciacolare con voi poi resto tranquillamente finchè non ho fatto tutto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè uno non ti paga per farti i cazzi tuoi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ripeto asu, stai facendo come chi hai criticato. stai stabilendo quella che è la tua realtà in base a quelli che sono i tuoi pensieri.

adesso che ci penso: ci sono da pulire i cessi. vado, ci vediam dopo


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè uno non ti paga per farti i cazzi tuoi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dipende dal tipo di lavoro che svolgi... in molte grandi aziende il flusso delle attività ormai è monitorato costantemente. I coordinatori sanno benissimo in ogni momento quanto lavoro hai, e come lo stai svolgendo.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ripeto asu, stai facendo come chi hai criticato. stai stabilendo quella che è la tua realtà in base a quelli che sono i tuoi pensieri.
> 
> adesso che ci penso: ci sono da pulire i cessi. vado, ci vediam dopo


va bene
te g'ha resun ti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> qua ......
> 
> e scusa tanto, ma sei tu a non averla letta come l'ho scritta ... che se permetti fino all'italiano corretto e corrente ci arrivo


hai problemi con la punteggiatura però. c'era un punto di domanda. non ho scritto "hai detto che..."


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> va bene
> te g'ha resun ti


no, ce l'hai tu. tanto più che tu la mia situazione la conosci benissimo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dipende dal tipo di lavoro che svolgi... in molte grandi aziende il flusso delle attività ormai è monitorato costantemente. I coordinatori sanno benissimo in ogni momento quanto lavoro hai, e come lo stai svolgendo.


----------



## brugola (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *che ne sai della mia realtà lavorativa*?
> 
> la risposta a quella domanda è NO.


niente.
è inutile che ti inalberi.
a parte che ti ho già detto che non mi riferivo a te ma a quelli che sono stati nel thred così rigorosi con gli altri lavoratori
e cmq IO se vado dal mio capo a dirgli che sono sul forum perchè non ho cazz o da fare non ricevo una pacca sulla spalla ma due calci nel culo.
la tua realtà lavorativa sarà diversa certamente, ma se il tuo capo è al corrente del fatto che scrivi su un forum perchè non hai da fare e approva mando un curriculum da voi


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, ce l'hai tu. tanto più che tu la mia situazione la conosci benissimo.


ascolta, anche tu conosci la mia. Non era una critica ma sono sicura che se vado dal mio capo e gli dico che non c'ho un cazzo da fare qualcosa in ambito lavorativo me lo trova di sicuro. Anzi potrei anche trovarmelo da sola...
è ovvio che parli della mia realtà...di quali altre dovrei parlare?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




comunque questi discorsi esulano dal tema originale.
E .... c'ho ragione io!!!


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> niente.
> è inutile che ti inalberi.
> a parte che ti ho già detto che non mi riferivo a te ma a quelli che sono stati nel thred così rigorosi con gli altri lavoratori
> e cmq IO se vado dal mio capo a dirgli che sono sul forum perchè non ho cazz o da fare non ricevo una pacca sulla spalla ma due calci nel culo.
> la tua realtà lavorativa sarà diversa certamente, ma se il tuo capo è al corrente del fatto che scrivi su un forum perchè non hai da fare e approva mando un curriculum da voi


Tendenzialmente, quando il lavoro da fare è svolto correttamente e senza ritardi, le grandi aziende tendono a non controllare troppo il lavoratore. Chiaro che nessuno andrà mai a dire che siti visita (oltretutto le aziende se vogliono lo sanno benissimo).


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> niente.
> è inutile che ti inalberi.
> a parte che ti ho già detto che non mi riferivo a te ma a quelli che sono stati nel thred così rigorosi con gli altri lavoratori
> e cmq IO se vado dal mio capo a dirgli che sono sul forum perchè non ho cazz o da fare non ricevo una pacca sulla spalla ma due calci nel culo.
> la tua realtà lavorativa sarà diversa certamente, ma se il tuo capo è al corrente del fatto che scrivi su un forum perchè non hai da fare e approva *mando un curriculum da voi*


te lo consiglio vivamente. è quello che tutti sognano. dopo ti mando l'indirizzo con una mail.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ascolta, anche tu conosci la mia. Non era una critica ma sono sicura che se vado dal mio capo e gli dico che non c'ho un cazzo da fare qualcosa in ambito lavorativo me lo trova di sicuro. Anzi potrei anche trovarmelo da sola...
> *è ovvio che parli della mia realtà...di quali altre dovrei parlare??*
> 
> 
> ...


non è questo il problema. ma il negare che ci possano essere realtà diverse. e nel momento in cui dici che in un'azienda del lavoro da fare ci sia sempre, lo stai facendo.
e ora chiedi scusa


----------



## MK (27 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ALT!​
> 
> Io non sottraggo nulla a nessuno.​


Moi aussi...


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ripeto asu, stai facendo come chi hai criticato. stai stabilendo quella che è la tua realtà in base a quelli che sono i tuoi pensieri.
> 
> adesso che ci penso: ci sono da pulire i cessi. vado, ci vediam dopo


 
lo stesso è x me...potrei mettermi a fare le pulizie (togliendolo alla signora della cooperativa)


----------



## brugola (27 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente, quando il lavoro da fare è svolto correttamente e senza ritardi, le grandi aziende tendono a non controllare troppo il lavoratore. Chiaro che nessuno andrà mai a dire che siti visita (oltretutto le aziende se vogliono lo sanno benissimo).


sono sicura che il mio e molti datori di lavoro monitorino l'attività dei dipendenti e se intelligenti considerino il lavoro che produci e non il tempo che ci metti.
io mi incazz o  con quelli che per pagine e pagine hanno lapidato la cassiera e criticato i dipendenti che hanno problemi classificandoli come fancazzisti...detto da chi invece di lavorare scrive qui


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

*col picchio che ti chiedo scusa*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> non è questo il problema. ma il negare che *ci possano essere realtà diverse. *e nel momento in cui dici che in un'azienda del lavoro da fare ci sia sempre, lo stai facendo.
> e ora chiedi scusa


_solo io solo io
sopra me non c'è che Dio
ma lo vò ma lo vò
ma lo voglio superar
_


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non è questo il problema. ma il negare che ci possano essere realtà diverse. e nel momento in cui dici che *in un'azienda del lavoro da fare ci sia sempre*, lo stai facendo.
> e ora chiedi scusa


 Soprattutto in questo periodo purtroppo, si va a caccia di lavoro... le attività sono poche, quindi è vero esattamente il contrario.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente, quando il lavoro da fare è svolto correttamente e senza ritardi, le grandi aziende tendono a non controllare troppo il lavoratore. Chiaro che nessuno andrà mai a dire che siti visita (oltretutto le aziende se vogliono lo sanno benissimo).


esatto. infatti il mio capo vede anche un mio collega che passa ore seduto a leggere libri. ma che può contestargli se ha fatto quello che doveva fare e non ha NULLA che può fare?
non è che può ficcargli uno straccio in mano e fargli pulire i vetri. anche perché sennò i ragazzi delle pulizie si incacchiano che vengono qua per nulla


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sono sicura che il mio e molti datori di lavoro monitorino l'attività dei dipendenti e se intelligenti considerino il lavoro che produci e non il tempo che ci metti.
> *io mi incazz o con quelli che per pagine e pagine hanno lapidato la cassiera e criticato i dipendenti che hanno problemi classificandoli come fancazzisti...detto da chi invece di lavorare scrive qui*


 E qui te l'appoggio totalmente e senza ritegno...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> lo stesso è x me...potrei mettermi a fare le pulizie (*togliendolo alla signora della cooperativa*)


appunto. però se lo fai avremo una nuova iscritta. è più simpatica di te?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E qui te l'appoggio totalmente e senza ritegno...



ma pirloni che non siete altro!! e perchè pensavate che io e brugola lo stessimo dicendo da trenta pagine??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Soprattutto in questo periodo purtroppo, si va a caccia di lavoro... le attività sono poche, quindi è vero esattamente il contrario.


nel mio caso non è una questione di periodo, ma è un'altra faccenda. ad ogni modo hai ragione amichino


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> appunto. però se lo fai avremo una nuova iscritta. è più simpatica di te?


 assolutamente no!


----------



## brugola (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma pirloni che non siete altro!! e perchè pensavate che io e brugola lo stessimo dicendo da trenta pagine??


perchè sono dei luridi fancazzisti


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> esatto. *infatti il mio capo vede anche un mio collega che passa ore seduto a leggere libri. ma che può contestargli se ha fatto quello che doveva fare e non ha NULLA che può fare?*
> non è che può ficcargli uno straccio in mano e fargli pulire i vetri. anche perché sennò i ragazzi delle pulizie si incacchiano che vengono qua per nulla


 Si, è così... ci sono ore che le procedure stanno ferme, e i capi lo sanno benissimo... se il lavoro scarseggia, soprattutto in questo periodo, non sanno realmente cosa farti fare. E la cosa è anche preoccupante.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> assolutamente no!


allora ci teniamo te. uff.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> appunto. però se lo fai avremo una nuova iscritta. è più simpatica di te?


la mia collega, *moglie del capo*, quando non c'ha un cazzo da fare pulisce le scrivanie e in giro perchè non vengono quelli delle pulizie


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma pirloni che non siete altro!! e perchè pensavate che io e brugola lo stessimo dicendo da trenta pagine??


è 2 gg che sto dicendo che sulla cassiera sono d'accordo!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma pirloni che non siete altro!! e perchè pensavate che io e brugola lo stessimo dicendo da trenta pagine??


va bene, si farà finta di passare per pirla.


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> nel mio caso non è una questione di periodo, ma è un'altra faccenda. ad ogni modo hai ragione amichino


 Qui invece è impressionante vedere come sta agendo la crisi... anche in realtà produttive come la Lombardia...


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> allora ci teniamo te. uff.


 
avete il meglio!!!


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma pirloni che non siete altro!! e perchè pensavate che io e brugola lo stessimo dicendo da trenta pagine??


 Ed io da quando lo dico allora? Ho anche postato un faro...


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ed io da quando lo dico allora? Ho anche postato un faro...


decisamente molesto...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la mia collega, *moglie del capo*, quando non c'ha un cazzo da fare pulisce le scrivanie e in giro perchè non vengono quelli delle pulizie


evvabbè, ma se andassero non lo farebbe. a meno che non sia così pirla da permettere al marito di pagare persone per non fare nulla, dato che il loro lavoro lo fa lei.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Qui invece è impressionante vedere come sta agendo la crisi... anche in realtà produttive come la Lombardia...



O tranquillamente anche l'Olanda... visto che oggi mi son presentata a lavoro e mi hanno gentilmente comunicato che potevo starmene a casa... l'unica cosa buona e che mi pagano fino al prossimo mese


----------



## brugola (27 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ed io da quando lo dico allora? Ho anche postato un faro...


per quel tuo stupido faro ho dovuto lavorare 7 minuti!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> avete il meglio!!!


figurarsi il peggio


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O tranquillamente anche l'Olanda... visto che oggi mi son presentata a lavoro e mi hanno gentilmente comunicato che potevo starmene a casa... l'unica cosa buona e che mi pagano fino al prossimo mese


 Vedi che casini?... mi dispiace molto, lettri!


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> figurarsi il peggio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> per quel tuo stupido faro ho dovuto lavorare 7 minuti!!


io ho dovuto chiedere un monitor più grande al capo


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ed io da quando lo dico allora? Ho anche postato un faro...


ma dai!! non l'ho visto!


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2009)

Ragazze, vi capisco... ma era assolutamente necessario....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O tranquillamente anche l'Olanda... visto che oggi mi son presentata a lavoro e mi hanno gentilmente comunicato che potevo starmene a casa... l'unica cosa buona e che mi pagano fino al prossimo mese


mi spiace davvero, bel casino...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai!! non l'ho visto!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ragazze, vi capisco... ma era assolutamente necessario....


infatti. almeno ci hai illuminato


----------



## brugola (27 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ragazze, vi capisco... ma era assolutamente necessario....


 
che peraltro hai rubato la foto senza pagare i diritti al povero fotografo.
insomma..io ti licenzierei


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti. almeno ci hai illuminato


 Veramente era Marì che ci illuminava...


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che peraltro hai rubato la foto senza pagare i diritti al povero fotografo.
> insomma..io ti licenzierei


 Se continua così, non ci sarà bisogno del faro... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Qui si sta preparando una bella valanga di merda...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Veramente era Marì che ci illuminava...


ot

propongo l'eliminazione violenta e cruenta delle seguenti emoticon:

















votate votate votate!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se continua così, non ci sarà bisogno del faro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























cazzarola..da noi invece va bene..stiam lavorando un casino
dai raga, che vi faccio assumere tutti qua da me


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ot
> 
> propongo l'eliminazione violenta e cruenta delle seguenti emoticon:
> 
> ...


no! la seconda mi piace!


----------



## Mari' (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ot
> 
> propongo l'eliminazione violenta e cruenta delle seguenti emoticon:
> 
> ...


Ti/vi divertite a deridere di altri utenti vero? Bravi!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> no! la seconda mi piace!


ok, quella te la grazio


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *cazzarola..da noi invece va bene..stiam lavorando un casino*
> dai raga, che vi faccio assumere tutti qua da me


Minchia, beati voi.. mi sa che siete tra i pochi al mondo....


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok, quella te la grazio


 
thanks!


----------



## brugola (27 Febbraio 2009)

da noi gli investimenti rispetto all'anno scorso sono calati di brutto.
che poi onestamente, se io fossi un'azienda e c'è crisi il primo taglio lo faccio sulla pubblicità


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti/vi divertite a deridere di altri utenti vero? Bravi!


ma che cacchio dici!??
io le trovo fastidiose e basta


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Febbraio 2009)

Comunque per quanto mi riguarda a me non piace x niente non fare un cavolo, per carità mi fa piacere scambiare battute ed opinioni con voi ma penso che a 28 anni sia vitale sentirsi utili e passare tutto sto tempo su un forum personalmente non mi fa sentire molto utile...


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> da noi gli investimenti rispetto all'anno scorso sono calati di brutto.
> che poi onestamente, se io fossi un'azienda e c'è crisi il primo taglio lo faccio sulla pubblicità


 Anche la pubblicità, vero... investimenti in generale, comunque.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Minchia, beati voi.. mi sa che siete tra i pochi al mondo....


perchè campiamo su vecchi clienti coi quali lavoriamo da anni e sanno che lavoriamo bene.
C'è una concorrenza sleale (prendono tutti extracomunitari per i montaggi che pagano pochissimo) ma noi è dall'inizio di gennaio che lavoriamo come muli


----------



## brugola (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ) ma noi è dall'inizio di gennaio che lavoriamo come muli


 
quindi due mesetti?


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè campiamo su vecchi clienti coi quali lavoriamo da anni e sanno che lavoriamo bene.
> C'è una concorrenza sleale *(prendono tutti extracomunitari per i montaggi che pagano pochissimo)* ma noi è dall'inizio di gennaio che lavoriamo come muli


 Ecco il varo casino... si sfruttano questi poveri disgraziati, e si abbatte qualunque standard faticosamente raggiunto. E poi parlano di globalizzazione....


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Febbraio 2009)

*lettri*



Lettrice ha detto:


> O tranquillamente anche l'Olanda... visto che oggi mi son presentata a lavoro e mi hanno gentilmente comunicato che potevo starmene a casa... l'unica cosa buona e che mi pagano fino al prossimo mese



tesora, mi dispiace moltissimo!!!

ma ora che pensi di fare?!


Buon giorno bestiole.


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2009)

a me sembrate dei marziani quando vi augurate qualche piccolo malanno per stare a casa e vi pare che lavorare fino al venerdì sia anche troppo.
che non faccio la vittima perché il mio lavoro mi piace ma ho il terrore di non stare bene e non potere portare a termine lavori programmati da tempo.
perché rischierei grosso.non ho ferie stabilite, orari da rispettare , diritti da reclamare 
se sbaglio pago e non c'è santo che tenga.
ogni tanto penso che la copertina calda di uno stipendio mi renderebbe più serena


----------



## brugola (27 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me sembrate dei marziani quando vi augurate qualche piccolo malanno per stare a casa e vi sembra che lavorare fino al venerdì sia anche troppo.
> che non faccio la vittima perché il mio lavoro mi piace ma ho il terrore di non stare bene e non potere portare a termine lavori programmati da tempo.
> perché rischierei grosso.non ho ferie stabilite, orari da rispettare , diritti da reclamare
> se sbaglio pago e non c'è santo che tenga.
> ogni tanto penso che la copertina calda di uno stipendio mi renderebbe più serena


sono scelte.
se lavori come dipendente hai meno soddisfazioni ma più garanzie.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tesora, mi dispiace moltissimo!!!
> 
> ma ora che pensi di fare?!
> 
> ...


Trovero' altro 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma ritorno nel campo della moda


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *sono scelte.*
> se lavori come dipendente hai meno soddisfazioni ma più garanzie.


 a questo pun to non più


----------



## brugola (27 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> a questo pun to non più


scelte che abbiamo fatto quando avevamo più possibilità di scegliere ovviamente


----------



## Lettrice (27 Febbraio 2009)

Io no credo si possa piu' parlare di copertina calda dello stipendio.

Comunque la penso come Brugola, sono scelte fatte a suo tempo


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> scelte che abbiamo fatto quando avevamo più possibilità di scegliere ovviamente


 lo rifarei ma penso che sia lecito riflettere che a tanto lavoro non corrisponde uguale risposta , quando ci sono fancazzisti che portano a casa stipendi vergognosamente rubati.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo rifarei ma penso che sia lecito riflettere che a tanto lavoro non corrisponde uguale risposta , quando ci sono fancazzisti che portano a casa stipendi vergognosamente rubati.


e tanti che portano a casa stipendi dignitosamente guadagnati e sudati


----------



## Lettrice (27 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo rifarei ma penso che sia lecito riflettere che a tanto lavoro non corrisponde uguale risposta , quando ci sono fancazzisti che portano a casa stipendi vergognosamente rubati.


Ma io non credo che nessuno lo metta in dubbio, i fancazzisti ci saranno sempre... penalizzare tutti per i fancazzisti mi sembra poco costruttivo.


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io non credo che nessuno lo metta in dubbio, i fancazzisti ci saranno sempre... *penalizzare tutti* per i fancazzisti mi sembra poco costruttivo.


 anche a me


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo rifarei ma penso che sia lecito riflettere che a *tanto lavoro non corrisponde uguale risposta , quando ci sono fancazzisti che portano a casa stipendi vergognosamente rubati*.


 Potevi fare la fancazzista, allora. Se invece hai scelto diversamente, avrai avuto le tue buone ragioni.
I fancazzisti esistono da sempre... o non lo sapevi?


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Potevi fare la fancazzista, allora*. Se invece hai scelto diversamente, avrai avuto le tue buone ragioni.
> I fancazzisti esistono da sempre... o non lo sapevi?


 potevo forse scegliere a favore del lavoro fisso.il resto è polemica che non ha ragione di essere


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> potevo forse scegliere a favore del lavoro fisso.il resto è polemica che non ha ragione di essere


 Guarda che li hai tirati in ballo tu.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io non credo che nessuno lo metta in dubbio, i fancazzisti ci saranno sempre... penalizzare tutti per i fancazzisti mi sembra poco costruttivo.


 Io ho scritto due post in cui ha fatto un discorso di sistema.
Ma temo non l'abbia letto quasi nessuno.
In ogni sistema le perdite sono fisiologiche entro margini calcolati e il loro costo viene fatto rientrare tra i costi.
Un grande magazzino carica sui prezzi i costi tra cui ci sono i capi rubati, quelli che vengono danneggiati e le spese di gestione che comprendono anche i costi del personale, incluse le assenze , dovute a malattie vere o di comodo, così come lo scarso rendimento di alcuni.
I fancazzisti possono essere ridotti al minimo con interventi di vario tipo, ma non sono eliminabili, come non è eliminabile la delinquenza o l'inquinamento e tutti gli aspetti indesiderabili.
Fissare l'attenzione sugli aspetti indesiderati di un sistema, invece che su quelli efficienti e posistivi porta a squilibrare le scelte.
Se il grande magazzino, per evitare il taccheggio, mette le commesse alle calcagna dei clienti avrà un calo delle vendite più indesiderato e negativo del taccheggio.

Questo errore lo si commette spesso anche nel "sistema coppia" attribuendo agli aspetti indesiderati del partner più peso di quanto abbiano e portando a comportamenti compesativi distruttivi del "sistema".
Lo stesso avviene nel "Sistema Paese" quando ci si concentra più su quel che non funziona piuttosto che su quel che funziona e si vorrebbe funzionasse ancora meglio o quel che si potrebbe ideare di nuovo.


----------



## Old reale (3 Marzo 2009)

oggi ho letto che ad una maestra che ha schiaffeggiato un alunno è stata data un'ammenda pecuniaria (mi pare) di 1000 euro...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> oggi ho letto che ad una maestra che ha schiaffeggiato un alunno è stata data un'ammenda pecuniaria (mi pare) di 1000 euro...


All'alunno?


----------



## Old reale (3 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> All'alunno?


si, perchè si è permesso di sottrarsi....se ci fosse riuscito sarebbero stati 2000...in effetti mi chiedo come solo gli possa essere venuto in mente a 'sto ragazzino di cercare di non farsi menare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> si, perchè si è permesso di sottrarsi....se ci fosse riuscito sarebbero stati 2000...in effetti mi chiedo come solo gli possa essere venuto in mente a 'sto ragazzino di cercare di non farsi menare...


Immagina cosa può aver fatto per farsi menare...


----------



## Old reale (3 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Immagina cosa può aver fatto per farsi menare...


'sti ragazzini...le inventano tutte..........


----------

